# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Господь Кришна был 8-мым воплощением Вишну?

## serg

Слушал эту   запись  "Речь Посла Индии на Джанмаштами в Москве 22.08.2011"   http://pigur.livejournal.com/96258.html 
И там посол сказал такую фразу (почти в самом начале):
"...Господь Кришна был 8-мым воплощением аватара Вишну..." 

Это так и если нет, то как верно и где обоснование (ссылка)

?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ви есть почитайт Шримад Бхагаватам, Песнь 1 и 2, там есть все написана, ага  :mig:

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

Да вы о чем говорите? Как это обе точки зрения правильны. Майавада какая-то. Это просто вся суть прихода последней аватары на Землю (Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху) - доказать, что Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога, свайам бхагаваном и никто иной. Кришна никак не зависит от Вишну, а Вишну поклоняется Кришне. В Брахма-самхите, песне пропетой первым живым существом во Вселенной сказано:

ИШВАРАХ ПАРАМАХ КРИШНАХ
САЧ-ЧИТ-АНАНДА-ВИГРАХАХ
АНАДИР АДИР ГОВИНДАХ
САРВА-КАРАНА-КАРАНАМ 
Кришна, известный как Говинда, является Верховным Господом всех живых существ. Его духовное тело исполнено вечности, знания и блаженства. Являясь началом всего Сам Он !!!НЕ ИМЕЕТ!!! начала. Он есть изначальная причина всех причин.

Шрила Джива Госвами в Шат-сандарбхе подробно описывает устройство всего творения. Самая высшая обитель всех миров - это Голока Вриндавана, потом идут Вайкунтхи, и потом идет махат-таттва, где возлежит Вишну, экспансия Кришны, созданная Кришной для создания и управления материальным миром.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Так ведь речь идет об одной и той же Личности. Мы полагаем, что Бог-дома (Кришна) является источником Бога-на-работе (Вишну), а кто-то считает наоборот. И развивает соответствующие отношения.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

Вопрос был в другом. Кто чей аватар. Господь Чайтанья пришел доказать, что Кришна есть анади и ади. И тот кто считает наоборот, не имеет полного знания, хотя и поклоняется той же Верховной Личности.

----------


## Aniruddha das

парибхаса-сутра (шлока где описана главная тема писания) Шримад Бхагаватам - 1.3.28:

ТЕКСТ 28
эте чамша-калах пумсах
кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
индрари-вйакулам локам
мридайанти йуге йуге

эте - все эти; ча - и; амша - полные части; калах - части полных частей; пумсах - Всевышнего; кришнах - Господа Кришны; ту - но; бхагаван - Личность Бога; свайам - Сам; индра-ари - враги Индры; вйакулам - нарушают порядок; локам - все планеты; мридайанти - защищает; йуге йуге - в разные эпохи.

*Все перечисленные воплощения представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Господа, однако Господь Шри Кришна - изначальная Личность Бога. Они нисходят на разные планеты, когда там по вине атеистов возникают беспорядки. Господь нисходит, чтобы защитить верующих.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе Господь Шри Кришна, Личность Бога, выделен из всех остальных воплощений. Господа относят к аватарам (воплощениям), потому что Он по Своей беспричинной милости нисходит из Своей трансцендентной обители. Аватара означает «тот, кто нисходит». Все воплощения Господа, включая Его Самого, нисходят на разные планеты материального мира и появляются в разных видах жизни, чтобы выполнить конкретную миссию. Иногда Господь является Сам, а иногда в материальный мир нисходят Его различные полные части, части полных частей или отделенные части, каждую из которых Он прямо или косвенно уполномочил выполнять особую функцию. Изначально Господь является средоточием всего богатства, могущества, славы, красоты, знания и отречения. Следует отметить, что когда различные Его силы частично проявляются в Его полных частях или частях полных частей, они проявляются в той мере, в какой это необходимо для выполнения конкретной миссии данного воплощения. Если в комнате горят маленькие электрические лампочки, это не значит, что мощность электростанции ограничивается мощностью этих лампочек. Та же электростанция может обеспечивать энергией и большие промышленные электродвигатели, требующие очень высокого напряжения. Подобным образом, и воплощения Господа проявляют ограниченное могущество в той мере, в какой этого требуют конкретные обстоятельства и время.
Например, Господь Парашурама и Господь Нрисимха проявили небывалое могущество: первый из Них двадцать один раз уничтожил непокорных кшатриев, а второй - убил могучего атеиста Хиранйакашипу. Хиранйакашипу обладал таким могуществом, что стоило Ему недовольно нахмуриться, как полубоги на других планетах начинали трепетать. Полубоги, находясь на высшем материальном уровне, во много раз превосходят даже самых преуспевающих людей по продолжительности жизни, красоте, богатству и т.д., но и они боялись Хиранйакашипу. Так что можно себе представить, каким могуществом в этом материальном мире он обладал. Но даже он был разорван на мелкие куски ногтями Господа Нрисимхи. Это значит, что никто, каким бы материальным могуществом он ни обладал, не может противостоять силе ногтей Господа. Джамадагнйа тоже проявил могущество Господа, уничтожив всех непокорных царей, укрепившихся в своих государствах. Уполномоченное воплощение Господа Нарада и полное воплощение Вараха, а также Господь Будда, наделенный косвенными полномочиями, пробуждали в сердцах людей веру. Воплощения Рамы и Дханвантари явили Его славу, а Баларама, Мохини и Вамана - Его красоту. Даттатрейа, Матсйа, Кумара и Капила продемонстрировали Его трансцендентное знание, а Нара и Нарайана Риши - Его отреченность. Таким образом, различные воплощения Господа прямо или косвенно проявляли разные Его качества, но Господь Кришна, предвечный Господь, проявил все качества Бога. Это подтверждает, что Он является источником всех прочих воплощений. Самые необыкновенные качества Господь Шри Кришна продемонстрировал в Своих играх с девушками-пастушками, проявленных Его внутренней энергией. Его игры с гопи - проявления трансцендентного бытия, блаженства и знания, хотя внешне они напоминают плотскую любовь. Не следует превратно истолковывать особую прелесть Его игр с гопи. «Бхагаватам» повествует об этих трансцендентных играх в Десятой песни. В первых девяти песнях «Бхагаватам» постепенно поднимает читателя до уровня, на котором он может понять трансцендентную природу игр Господа Кришны с гопи.
По утверждению Шрилы Дживы Госвами, основанному на авторитетных источниках, Господь Кришна - источник всех остальных воплощений. Сам же Господь Кришна не имеет источника. Личности Господа Шри Кришне в полном объеме присущи все признаки Высшей Истины, и в «Бхагавад-гите» Господь провозглашает, что нет истины, превосходящей Его или равной Ему. В этом стихе употреблено слово свайам, подчеркивающее, что у Господа Кришны нет иного источника, кроме Него Самого. Несмотря на то, что и в других местах воплощения описываются словом бхагаван, указывающим на особые функции этих воплощений, они нигде не провозглашаются Верховной Личностью. В этом стихе слово свайам определяет верховную власть как суммум бонум.
Кришна - суммум бонум - один и только один. Он Сам распространил Себя в разнообразных экспансиях, частях и частицах. К ним относятся свайам-рупа, свайам-пракаша, тад-экатма, прабхава, ваибхава, виласа, аватара, авеша и дживы. Все эти личности наделены соответствующими энергиями, которых также великое множество. Ученые, сведущие в трансцендентной науке, в результате тщательного изучения пришли к выводу, что суммум бонум - Кришна - обладает шестьюдесятью четырьмя основными свойствами. Экспансии, или категории Господа, лишь частично проявляют эти свойства, полностью же ими обладает только Шри Кришна. Все Его личные экспансии: свайам-пракаша, тад-экатма и т.д. вплоть до категории аватар, являются вишну-таттвами и имеют до девяноста трех процентов этих трансцендентных свойств. Господь Шива - не аватара, не авеша и не нечто промежуточное - обладает этими свойствами почти на восемьдесят четыре процента. А дживы, то есть индивидуальные живые существа, занимающие различные положения, обладают не более, чем семьюдесятью восьмью процентами этих свойств. Находясь в материально обусловленном состоянии, живое существо обладает этими свойствами лишь в очень незначительной степени - в зависимости от того, насколько оно благочестиво. Самое совершенное из живых существ - Брахма, главный управляющий данной вселенной. Ему присущи семьдесят восемь процентов этих свойств в полном объеме. Остальные полубоги обладают этими же свойствами, но в меньшей степени, а люди обладают лишь очень незначительной долей этих свойств. Идеал совершенства человека - полностью развить в себе все семьдесят восемь процентов этих свойств. Живое существо никогда не может обладать теми же свойствами, что и Шива, Вишну или Господь Кришна. В полной мере развив семьдесят восемь процентов трансцендентных качеств, живое существо может стать божественным, но никогда - Богом, подобным Шиве, Вишну или Кришне, хотя со временем оно может стать Брахмой. Все божественные живые существа - вечные спутники Бога, населяющие различные духовные планеты, которые называются Хари-дхама и Махеша-дхама. А над всеми духовными планетами находится обитель Господа Кришны - Кришналока, или Голока Вриндавана. Совершенные живые существа, полностью развившие семьдесят восемь процентов упомянутых качеств, оставив нынешнее материальное тело, могут попасть на Кришналоку.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Я, например, всю жизнь считал и продолжаю считать, что Верховный Господь Шри Вишну является Изначальным Верховным Господом (Изначальной Аватарой) и Источником всех Аватар.





> Большинство жителей Индии также придерживаются данной точки зрения.


Это означает, что у вас нет полного знания. И вам не по пути с Господом Чайтаньей. Вся Индия для Гаудия-вайшнавов не авторитет. Вся Индия поклоняется каждому столбу, им лишь бы кому-нибудь поклоняться. Прочитайте внимательно Чайтанья Чаритамриту, если нет время на сий нектарнейший труд, то хотя бы Мадхйа лилу 9-ую главу, как Господь Чайтанья путешествовал по священным местам и убеждал всех последователей Вишну (Нарайаны), что они поклоняются не тому Богу. Многие после его проповеди отвергали поклонение Вишну и начинали поклоняться Кришне, в том числе, один из наших основателей Гаудия Вайшнавской сампрадайи, один из шести Госвами - Гопал Бхатта Госвами. Его отец и дяди были служителями Господу Ранганатхе в Шри Рангаме. И Господь Чайтанья обратил их в другую веру. Вы приводите цитаты Бхактивинода Тхакура, вот вам цитата из его Шри Сванияма Двадашака, текст 7:

"У меня нет влечения жить на Вайкунтхе, той части духовного неба, которой управляют Шри Шри Лакшми Нарайана, также я не желаю бессмысленных действий для чувственных наслаждений в этом материальном мире. Я никогда не буду лелеять желания достижения божественного блаженства имперсонального освобождения, даже на секунду. Более того, существует множество трансцендентных деяний Шри Хари, которые возможно очень очищающие для всех обусловленных душ - хотя такие деяния никогда не принесут мне настоящего счастья, ни при каких обстоятельствах. Это потому, что такие деяния всецело отличаются от блаженного экстаза сознания Враджи, будучи полностью лишенными каких-либо отношений со Шри Радхикой, которая одна лишь единственная является первоисточником счастья и радости."

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Если джива идёт по пути поклонения Верховному Господу Шри Кришне, то она в итоге окажется в тех районах Шри Вайкунтхи, в которых Верховному Господу Шри Кришне поклоняются в аспекте Айшварьи.


Вы не знаете философию. Самая высшая обитель всего творения - это Голока Вриндавана, и она делится на несколько частей по нисходящей линии. Высшая точка - это Враджа, где правит Враджендранандана Кришна, ниже идет Матхура, где правит Матхуранатх Кришна, ниже идет Дварака, где правит Двараканатх Кришна, затем идет Пурушоттама Кшетра, с Господом Джаганнатхой, затем идет Вайкунтха Вриндаван, это не сама Вайкунтха, это Вайкунтха Вриндаван, куда приходят живые существа, поклоняющиеся Кришне в айшварья бхаве. Затем идет Айодхйа для поклонников Господа Рамы, а затем идут Вайкунтхи, под управлением Нарайаны в образе Чатур вьюхи. Это все полные энергии. Затем идет неполная энергия Кришны - махат-таттва, где Кришна создает свою экспансию Вишну, который не правит в духовном мире, а только в материальном.
Почитайте историю из Падма пураны про месяц Пурушоттам. Там подробно описывается, как олицетворенная форма лишнего месяца не могла найти прибежища и пришла к Вишну. Он не смог ей помочь, но взял ее с собой на Голоку Вриндавана, прийдя туда поклонился Кришне и попросил помощи для нее и Кришна смог все сделать и наделил ее своим могуществом, поэтому Пурушоттама месяц такой же могущественный как Сам Кришна.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Кришна - суммум бонум - один и только один. Он Сам распространил Себя в разнообразных экспансиях, частях и частицах. К ним относятся свайам-рупа, свайам-пракаша, тад-экатма, прабхава, ваибхава, виласа, аватара, авеша и дживы. Все эти личности наделены соответствующими энергиями, которых также великое множество. Ученые, сведущие в трансцендентной науке, в результате тщательного изучения пришли к выводу, что суммум бонум - Кришна - обладает шестьюдесятью четырьмя основными свойствами. Экспансии, или категории Господа, лишь частично проявляют эти свойства, полностью же ими обладает только Шри Кришна."

Шб 1.3.28 Комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, Верховная Личность Бога

В этой главе обдясняется, что Господь Чайтанья — это Сам Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога. Стало быть, сияние Брахмана представляет собой свет, который исходит от тела Господа Чайтаньи, а Сверхдуша в сердце каждого живого существа — Его частичное проявление. Далее автор описывает пуруша-аватары. Маха-Вишну является вместилищем всех обусловленных душ, однако, как сказано в авторитетных писаниях, первопричина всего сущего — это Господь Кришна, источник великого множества полных экспансий Господа, в том числе Нараяны, которого философы-майявади обычно считают Абсолютной Истиной. Кроме того, в этой главе рассматриваются экспансии прабхава и вайбхава, а также частичные воплощения и воплощения, наделенные особым могуществом. Здесь же автор описывает облик Кришны в детском и юношеском возрасте и обдясняет, что образ Кришны на заре юности — это Его вечный образ.

В духовном небе есть бесчисленное множество духовных планет, именуемых Вайкунтхами, которые проявлены внутренней энергией Верховного Господа Кришны. Точно так же бесчисленные материальные вселенные — это проявление Его внешней энергии, а живые существа —     проявление Его пограничной энергии. Поскольку Шри Кришна Чайтанья не отличен от Господа Кришны, Он — причина всех причин, и нет причины помимо Него. Он вечен, и тело Его духовно. Господь Чайтанья — это Сам Кришна, о чем свидетельствуют авторитетные священные писания. В этой главе особо подчеркивается, что, если преданный хочет достичь успеха в сознании Кришны, ему необходимо знать, как выглядит Кришна, какими тремя основными энергиями Он обладает, какие деяния совершает и каковы отношения живого существа с Кришной." ЧЧ Ади 2 вступление

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 2:

ТЕКСТ 28

сеи нарайана кришнера сварупа-абхеда
эка-и виграха, кинту акара-вибхеда

сеи — тот; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; кришнера — Господа Кришны; сва-рупа — от изначального образа; абхеда — неотличный; эка-и — одна; виграха — личность; кинту — но; акара — во внешности; вибхеда — различие.

Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.

ТЕКСТ 29

инхота дви-бхуджа, тинхо дхаре чари хатха
инхо вену дхаре, тинхо чакрадика сатха

инхота — этот; дви-бхуджа — две руки; тинхо — тот; дхаре — имеет; чари — четыре; хатха — руки; инхо — этот; вену — флейту; дхаре — держит; тинхо — тот; чакра-адика — с диском и т. д.; сатха — вместе.

У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Нараяна неотличен от Шри Кришны. По сути, это одна и та же личность, как, например, судья, который на работе выглядит иначе, чем дома. В образе Нараяны у Господа четыре руки, а в образе Кришны — две.

ТЕКСТ 30

нарайанас твам на хи сарва-дехинам
  атмасй адхишакхила-лока-сакши
нарайано 'нгам нара-бху-джалайанат
  тач чапи сатйам на таваива майа

нарайанах — Господь Нараяна; твам — Ты; на — не; хи — воистину; сарва — всех; дехинам — воплощенных существ; атма — Сверхдуша; аси —   (Ты) есть; адхиша — о Господь; акхила-лока — всех миров; сакши —   свидетель; нарайанах — именуемый Нараяной; ангам — полная экспансия; нара — из Нары; бху — рожденного; джала — в воде; айанат — из-за местопребывания; тат — то; ча — также; апи — несомненно; сатйам —   высшая истина; на — не; тава — Твоя; эва — конечно; майа — иллюзорная энергия.

«О Бог богов, Ты созерцаешь все сущее. Ты — сама жизнь, которой дорожит каждый. Не Ты ли отец мой, Нараяна? «Нараяна» значит «тот, кто покоится на водах, изошедших из Нары [Гарбходакашайи Вишну]». Нараяна — Твоя полная экспансия. Все Твои экспансии духовны, абсолютны и не принадлежат к числу творений майи».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это утверждение, приведенное в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.14.14), сделал Господь Брахма, когда, пораженный мистическим могуществом Господа Кришны, возносил Ему молитвы. Господь Кришна предавался играм, словно обычный пастушок, и Брахма дерзнул проверить, действительно ли это Верховная Личность Бога. Он похитил с пастбища всех друзей Кришны и телят, но, вернувшись, увидел их вновь, потому что Кришна создал их заново. Узрев мистическое могущество Господа Кришны, Брахма признал себя побежденным и вознес Господу молитвы, в которых назвал Его владыкой, созерцающим все сущее, а также Сверхдушой, пребывающей в сердце каждого и являющейся самой большой драгоценностью для всех. Господь Кришна — это тот же Нараяна, отец Брахмы, ибо Брахма возник из тела Гарбходакашайи Вишну, полной экспансии Господа Кришны, возлежащей в океане Гарбха. Маха-Вишну в Причинном океане и Кширодакашайи Вишну, Сверхдуша в каждом сердце, тоже являются трансцендентными экспансиями Высшей Истины.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 2:

ТЕКСТ 56

сеи тина джанера туми парама ашрайа
туми мула нарайана — итхе ки самшайа

сеи — этих; тина — троих; джанера — полных экспансий; туми — Ты; парама — высшее; ашрайа — прибежище; туми — Ты; мула — изначальный; нарайана — Нараяна; итхе — в этом; ки — какое; самшайа — сомнение.

«Ты — высшее прибежище этих трех полных экспансий. Значит, не может быть и тени сомнения, что Ты — изначальный Нараяна».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Брахма доказал, что Господь Кришна — это Сам Всевышний, источник трех проявлений, именуемых Кширодакашайи Вишну, Гарбходакашайи Вишну и Каранодакашайи Вишну (Маха-Вишну). Чтобы явить Свои игры, Господь предстает в четырех изначальных проявлениях: Васудевы, Санкаршаны, Прадьюмны и Анируддхи. Первый пуруша-аватара, Маха-Вишну, который возлежит в Причинном океане и творит совокупную материальную энергию, является экспансией Санкаршаны; второй пуруша, Гарбходакашайи Вишну, является экспансией Прадьюмны, а третий пуруша, Кширодакашайи Вишну, является экспансией Анируддхи. Все они принадлежат к категории проявлений Нараяны, который, в Свою очередь, суть проявление Шри Кришны.

ТЕКСТ 57

сеи тинера амши паравйома-нарайана
тенха томара виласа, туми мула-нарайана

сеи — этих; тинера — троих; амши — источник; пара-вйома — в духовном мире; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; тенха — Он; томара — Твоя; виласа — игровая экспансия; туми — Ты; мула — изначальный; нарайана — Нараяна.

«Источником трех этих воплощений является Нараяна, который пребывает в духовном мире. Но Он — Твоя экспансия виласа. Поэтому Ты — изначальный Нараяна».

ТЕКСТ 58

атаэва брахма-вакйе — паравйома-нарайана
тенхо кришнера виласа — эи таттва-виварана

атаэва — поэтому; брахма — Господа Брахмы; вакйе — в речи; пара- вйома — в духовном мире; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; тенхо — Он; кришнера — Господа Кришны; виласа — игровое воплощение; эи — это; таттва — истины; виварана — изложение.

Итак, согласно мнению Брахмы, Господь Нараяна, повелитель духовного мира, есть всего лишь проявление-виласа Кришны. Теперь это окончательно доказано.

ТЕКСТ 59

эи шлока таттва-лакшана бхагавата-сара
парибхаша-рупе ихара сарватрадхикара

эи — этот; шлока — стих; таттва — истины; лакшана — указание; бхагавата — »Шримад-Бхагаватам»; сара — суть; парибхаша — совпадающих по смыслу утверждений; рупе — в форме; ихара — этого («Шримад- Бхагаватам»); сарватра — везде; адхикара — сфера приложения.

Истина, провозглашенная в данном стихе [текст 30], составляет суть «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Какими бы словами ее ни выразили, она справедлива во всех случаях.

ТЕКСТ 60

брахма, атма, бхагаван — кришнера вихара
э артха на джани' муркха артха каре ара

брахма — безличный Брахман; атма — Сверхдуша; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; кришнера — Господа Кришны; вихара — проявления; э — этого; артха — значения; на — не; джани' — зная; муркха — глупцы; артха — значение; каре — придают; ара — другое.

Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.

ТЕКСТ 61

аватари нарайана, кришна аватара
тенха чатур-бхуджа, инха манушйа-акара

аватари — источник всех воплощений; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; кришна — Господь Кришна; аватара — воплощение; тенха — тот; чатух- бхуджа — четырехрукий; инха — этот; манушйа — человеческий; акара — облик.

Они заявляют, что, раз у Нараяны четыре руки, а у Кришны только две — как у человека, — изначальным Богом является Нараяна, а Кришна — лишь Его воплощение.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Некоторые философы считают, что Нараяна — изначальная Личность Бога, а Кришна — Его воплощение, поскольку у Нараяны четыре руки, а у Кришны — две. Такие недалекие философы не знают природы Абсолюта.

ТЕКСТ 62

эи-мате нана-рупа каре пурва-пакша
тахаре нирджите бхагавата-падйа дакша

эи-мате — таким образом; нана — много; рупа — форм; каре — принимают; пурва-пакша — возражения; тахаре — в их; нирджите — в преодолении; бхагавата — »Шримад-Бхагаватам»; падйа — поэзия; дакша —   совершенная.

Эти люди приводят множество подобных аргументов, но стихи «Бхагаватам» виртуозно опровергают их все.

ТЕКСТ 63

ваданти тат таттва-видас  таттвам йадж джнанам адвайам
брахмети параматмети  бхагаван ити шабдйате

ваданти — говорят; тат — то; таттва-видах — мудрые; таттвам —   Абсолютная Истина; йат — которая; джнанам — знание; адвайам — недвойственное; брахма — Брахман; ити — так; параматма — Параматма; ити — так; бхагаван — Бхагаван; ити — так; шабдйате — называется.

«Сведущие трансценденталисты, постигшие Абсолютную Истину, описывают Ее как свободное от двойственности знание и называют безличным Брахманом, вездесущей Параматмой и Личностью Бога».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это текст из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.11).

ТЕКСТ 64

шуна бхаи эи шлока караха вичара
эка мукхйа-таттва, тина тахара прачара

шуна — послушайте; бхаи — братья; эи — над этим; шлока — стихом; караха вичара — поразмыслите; эка — одна; мукхйа — главная; таттва — истина; тина — три; тахара — той; прачара — проявления.

О братья, послушайте толкование этого стиха и вдумайтесь в его смысл: одно изначальное существо известно в трех проявлениях.

ТЕКСТ 65

адвайа-джнана таттва-васту кришнера сварупа
брахма, атма, бхагаван — тина танра рупа

адвайа-джнана — знание вне двойственности; таттва-васту — Абсолютная Истина; кришнера — Господа Кришны; сва-рупа — собственная природа; брахма — Брахман; атма — Параматма; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; тина — три; танра — Его; рупа — формы.

Господь Шри Кришна — это единая и неделимая Абсолютная Истина, высшая реальность. Он проявляет Себя в трех формах: как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В приведенном выше стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.11) наиболее важно слово бхагаван, указывающее на Личность Бога. Брахман и Параматма являются производными от Абсолютной Личности, подобно тому как правительство и его министры являются производными от президента. Иначе говоря, изначальная истина предстает в трех аспектах. Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога Шри Кришну (Бхагавана), называют также Брахманом и Параматмой, но при этом все три Ее аспекта едины.

ТЕКСТ 66

эи шлокера артхе туми хаила нирвачана
ара эка шуна бхагаватера вачана

эи — этого; шлокера — стиха; артхе — из-за значения; туми — ты; хаила — стал; нирвачана — безмолвным; ара — другое; эка — одно; шуна — выслушай; бхагаватера — »Шримад-Бхагаватам»; вачана — высказывание.

Вам нечего возразить против такого толкования этого стиха. Теперь же услышьте другой стих «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

ТЕКСТ 67

эте чамша-калах пумсах  кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
индрари-вйакулам локам  мридайанти йуге йуге

эте — эти; ча — также; амша — полные экспансии; калах — и частичные экспансии полных экспансий; пумсах — пуруша-аватары; кришнах — Господь Кришна; ту — но; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; свайам —   Сам; индра-ари — врагов Господа Индры; вйакулам — полному; локам —   миру; мридайанти — приносят счастье; йуге йуге — в определенный момент каждой эпохи.

«Все эти воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или экспансии полных экспансий пуруша-аватар. Но Шри Кришна — это Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога. В каждую эпоху Он предстает в различных обликах и защищает мир от посягательств врагов Индры».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это утверждение из «Бхагаватам» (1.3.28) решительно опровергает представление о том, что Шри Кришна — это аватара Вишну или Нараяны. Господь Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога, высшая причина всех причин. Данный стих, несомненно, причисляет к категории Вишну все воплощения Личности Бога, такие как Шри Рама, Нрисимха и Вараха, однако все Они являются либо полными экспансиями, либо экспансиями полных экспансий изначальной Личности Бога, Господа Шри Кришны.

ТЕКСТ 68

саба аватарера кари саманйа-лакшана
тара мадхйе кришна-чандрера карила ганана

саба — всех; аватарера — воплощений; кари — выделив; саманйа — общие; лакшана — признаки; тара — Их; мадхйе — среди; кришна-чандрера — Господа Кришны; карила — сделал; ганана — упоминание.

«Бхагаватам» в общих чертах описывает признаки и деяния различных воплощений Господа, и в их числе упоминает Шри Кришну.

ТЕКСТ 69

табе сута госани мане пана бада бхайа
йара йе лакшана таха карила нишчайа

табе — затем; сута госани — Сута Госвами; мане — в уме; пана — обретя; бада — большой; бхайа — страх; йара — кого; йе — которые; лакшана — признаки; таха — те; карила нишчайа — определил.

Это насторожило Суту Госвами, и он описал отличительные признаки каждого воплощения.

ТЕКСТ 70

аватара саба — пурушера кала, амша
свайам-бхагаван кришна сарва-аватамса

аватара — воплощения; саба — все; пурушера — пуруша-аватар; кала —   экспансии полных экспансий; амша — полные экспансии; свайам — Сам; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; кришна — Господь Кришна; сарва —   всех; аватамса — вершина.

Все воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или части полных экспансий пуруша-аватар, но Шри Кришна — изначальный Господь. Он — Верховная Личность Бога, источник всех воплощений.

ТЕКСТ 71

пурва-пакша кахе — томара бхала та' вйакхйана
паравйома-нарайана свайам-бхагаван

пурва-пакша — оппонент; кахе — говорит; томара — Твое; бхала — хорошее; та' — определенно; вйакхйана — толкование; пара-вйома — пребывающий в духовном мире; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; свайам —   Сам; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога.

Кто-то может мне возразить: «Это всего лишь твое толкование, а на самом деле Верховным Господом является Нараяна, пребывающий в духовном царстве».

ТЕКСТ 72

тенха аси' кришна-рупе карена аватара
эи артха шлоке декхи ки ара вичара

тенха — Он [Нараяна]; аси' — являясь; кришна-рупе — в образе Кришны; карена аватара — нисходит; эи — это; артха — значение; шлоке — в стихе; декхи — вижу; ки — какое; ара — другое; вичара — рассуждение.

«Это Он [Нараяна] воплощается в облике Господа Кришны. На мой взгляд, именно так следует понимать этот стих. Нет смысла давать ему другие толкования».

ТЕКСТ 73

таре кахе — кене кара кутарканумана
шастра-вируддхартха кабху на хайа прамана

таре — Ему; кахе — говорит; кене — почему; кара — приводишь; ку- тарка — основанное на ошибочном доводе; анумана — заключение; шастра-вируддха — противоречащее писаниям; артха — значение; кабху —   когда-либо; на — не; хайа — есть; прамана — доказательство.

Но на это ошибочное толкование я отвечу: «Зачем ты прибегаешь к ложной логике? Толкование, которое противоречит писаниям, не может служить доказательством».

ТЕКСТ 74

анувадам ануктва ту  на видхейам удирайет
на хй алабдхаспадам кинчит  кутрачит пратитиштхати

анувадам — тему; ануктва — не назвав; ту — но; на — не; видхейам —   рему; удирайет — пусть не называет; на — не; хи — поистине; алабдха- аспадам — не имеющее опоры; кинчит — нечто; кутрачит — где-либо; пратитиштхати — утверждается.

«Поскольку рема не самостоятельна, ее не следует употреблять раньше темы».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это правило риторики приводится в Тринадцатой песни «Экадаши-таттвы» и раздясняет принципы употребления метафор. Неизвестное понятие следует употреблять после известного, иначе смысл его не раскроется.

ТЕКСТ 75

анувада на кахийа на кахи видхейа
аге анувада кахи, пашчад видхейа

анувада — тему; на кахийа — не назвав; на — не; кахи — называю; видхейа — рему; аге — сначала; анувада — тему; кахи — называю; пашчат — затем; видхейа — рему.

Не упомянув тему, я не могу назвать рему. Сначала я привожу одно, а потом — другое.

ТЕКСТ 76

`видхейа' кахийе таре, йе васту аджната
`анувада' кахи таре, йеи хайа джната

видхейа — рему; кахийе — называю; таре — ему; йе — которого; васту —   предмет; аджната — неизвестен; анувада — тему; кахи — называю; таре — ему; йеи — который; хайа — является; джната — известным.

Рема — это нечто новое, сообщаемое читателю, а тема — то, о чем он уже знает.

ТЕКСТ 77

йаичхе кахи, — эи випра парама пандита
випра — анувада, ихара видхейа — пандитйа

йаичхе — как; кахи — говорю; эи — этот; випра — брахман; парама — великий; пандита — ученый муж; випра — брахман; анувада — тема; ихара — этого; видхейа — рема; пандитйа — ученость.

Например, мы говорим: «Этот випра — большой ученый». Здесь випра является темой, а выражение, указывающее на его ученость, —     ремой.

ТЕКСТ 78

випратва викхйата тара пандитйа аджната
атаэва випра аге, пандитйа пашчата

випратва  —  брахманство; викхйата  —  известно; тара  —  его; пандитйа — ученость; аджната — неизвестна; атаэва — поэтому; випра —   слово випра; аге — сначала; пандитйа — ученость; пашчата — следом.

Известно, что этот человек — випра, а насколько он образован, мы не знаем. Поэтому сначала называют человека, а потом сообщают о его образованности.

ТЕКСТ 79

таичхе инха аватара саба хаила джната
кара аватара? — эи васту авиджната

таичхе — так же; инха — эти; аватара — воплощения; саба — все; хаила — были; джната — известны; кара — кого; аватара — воплощения; эи — этот; васту — предмет; авиджната — неизвестен.

Точно так же были известны воплощения, но не был известен их источник.

ТЕКСТ 80

`эте'-шабде аватарера аге анувада
`пурушера амша' пачхе видхейа-самвада

эте-шабде — в слове эте (эти); аватарера — воплощений; аге — сначала; анувада — тема; пурушера — пуруша-аватар; амша — полные экспансии; пачхе — затем; видхейа — ремы; самвада — сообщение.

Сначала слово эте («эти») указывает на тему (воплощения Господа). А потом в качестве ремы используется выражение «полные экспансии пуруша-аватар».

ТЕКСТ 81

таичхе кришна аватара-бхитаре хаила джната
танхара вишеша-джнана сеи авиджната

таичхе — так же; кришна — Господь Шри Кришна; аватара-бхитаре —   среди воплощений; хаила  —  был; джната  —  известен; танхара  —  о Нем; вишеша-джнана — конкретное знание; сеи — то; авиджната — неизвестное.

Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.

ТЕКСТ 82

атаэва `кришна'-шабда аге анувада
`свайам-бхагаватта' пичхе видхейа-самвада

атаэва — поэтому; кришна-шабда — слово кришна; аге — сначала; анувада — тема; свайам-бхагаватта — положение Верховной Личности Бога; пичхе — затем; видхейа — ремы; самвада — сообщение.

Поэтому слово кришна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

ТЕКСТ 83

кришнера свайам-бхагаватта — иха хаила садхйа
свайам-бхагаванера кришнатва хаила бадхйа

кришнера — Господа Кришны; свайам-бхагаватта — »свойство быть Верховной Личностью Бога»; иха — это; хаила — было; садхйа — тем, что следовало установить; свайам-бхагаванера — Верховной Личности Бога; кришнатва — »свойство быть Кришной»; хаила — было; бадхйа — необходимым условием.

Это доказывает, что Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Стало быть, изначальной Личностью Бога может быть только Кришна.

ТЕКСТ 84

кришна йади амша хаита, амши нарайана
табе випарита хаита сутера вачана  кришна — Господь Кришна; йади — если; амша — полная экспансия; хаита — был бы; амши — источник всех экспансий; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; табе — тогда; випарита — обратным; хаита — было бы; сутера — Суты Госвами; вачана — утверждение.

Будь Кришна полной экспансией, а Нараяна — изначальным Господом, Сута Госвами сказал бы по-другому.

ТЕКСТ 85

нарайана амши йеи свайам-бхагаван
тенха шри-кришна — аичхе карита вйакхйана

нарайана — Господь Нараяна; амши — источник всех воплощений; йеи —   который; свайам-бхагаван — Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога; тенха — Он; шри-кришна — Господь Кришна; аичхе — так; карита — сделал бы; вйакхйана — обдяснение.

Сута Госвами сказал бы: «Нараяна, источник всех воплощений, есть изначальная Личность Бога. Он явился в облике Шри Кришны».

ТЕКСТ 86

бхрама, прамада, випра-липса, каранапатава
арша-виджна-вакйе нахи доша эи саба

бхрама — ошибки; прамада — заблуждения; випра-липса — обман; карана-апатава — несовершенство чувственного восприятия; арша — авторитетных мудрецов; виджна-вакйе — в мудрой речи; нахи — нет; доша —   издянов; эи — этих; саба — всех.

Однако в речах великих мудрецов не может быть ошибок, заблуждений, лжи или несовершенства, вызванного ограниченностью восприятия.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» перечисляются аватары —     полные экспансии пуруши, — среди которых упоминается и Господь Кришна. Однако позже «Бхагаватам» описывает особое положение Господа Кришны как Верховной Личности Бога. То, что Господь Кришна является изначальной Личностью Бога, позволяет говорить о Его абсолютном верховном положении.

Будь Кришна полной экспансией Нараяны, обсуждаемый стих был бы составлен в обратном порядке. Но в речениях освобожденных мудрецов нет издянов, вызванных ошибками, заблуждениями, ложью или несовершенством восприятия. Поэтому утверждение, что Господь Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога, является истинным. Санскритские стихи «Шримад-Бхагаватам» представляют собой трансцендентный звук. Шрила Вьясадева явил их миру, когда достиг совершенства в самоосознании, и потому эти стихи тоже совершенны: освобожденные души, подобные Вьясадеве, никогда не допускают ошибок в построении фраз. Не признав этого факта, бесполезно изучать богооткровенные писания.

Слово бхрама обозначает ложные представления или ошибки, когда кто-то, например, принимает веревку за змею или створки устрицы за золото. Слово прамада означает пренебрежение реальностью или ее непонимание, а випралипса — склонность к обману. Слово каранапатава означает несовершенство материальных органов чувств, чему есть немало примеров. Наши глаза не различают слишком мелких или слишком отдаленных предметов. Человек не видит даже собственных век, которые ближе всего к глазам, а когда он болеет желтухой, все вокруг ему кажется желтым. Наше ухо не ловит звук на большом расстоянии. Что же касается Личности Бога, Его полных экспансий и осознавших себя преданных, то они занимают трансцендентное положение. Это значит, что они свободны от недостатков и потому не впадают в заблуждение.

ТЕКСТ 87

вируддхартха каха туми, кахите кара роша
томара артхе авимришта-видхейамша-доша

вируддха-артха — противоречивое по смыслу; каха — говоришь; туми — ты; кахите — указывая; кара — проявляешь; роша — гнев; томара — твоя; артхе — в значении; авимришта-видхейа-амша — нерассмотренной части ремы; доша — ошибка.

Ты сам себе противоречишь и сердишься, когда тебе указывают на это. Ошибка твоего толкования в том, что у тебя рема стоит не на месте. Это необдуманная перестановка.

ТЕКСТ 88

йанра бхагаватта хаите анйера бхагаватта
`свайам-бхагаван'-шабдера тахатеи сатта

йанра — которого; бхагаватта — положение Верховной Личности Бога; хаите — от; анйера — других; бхагаватта — положение Верховной Личности Бога; свайам-бхагаван-шабдера — слова свайам-бхагаван; тахатеи — в том; сатта — присутствие.

Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

ТЕКСТ 89

дипа хаите йаичхе баху дипера джвалана
мула эка дипа таха карийе ганана

дипа — светильника; хаите — от; йаичхе — как; баху — многих; дипера — светильников; джвалана — горение; мула — изначальный; эка —   один; дипа — светильник; таха — такое; карийе — делаю; ганана — умозаключение.

Свечу, от которой зажглось множество других свечей, я считаю изначальной.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В сорок шестом стихе пятой главы «Брахма-самхиты» все экспансии Абсолютной Личности Бога, принадлежащие к категории вишну-таттвы, сравниваются с одинаковыми светильниками, ибо экспансии Господа не уступают своему источнику ни в каком отношении. От одного горящего светильника можно зажечь бесчисленное множество других, и, хотя все они горят одинаково ярко, светильник, от которого зажглись все остальные, считается изначальным. Аналогичным образом Верховная Личность Бога распространяет Себя в полные экспансии вишну-таттвы, и, хотя все Они одинаково могущественны, изначальная всемогущая Личность Бога считается первоисточником. Эта аналогия обдясняет и положение гуна-аватар, таких как Господь Шива и Господь Брахма. Шрила Джива Госвами Госвами говорит: шамбхос ту тамо-'дхиштханатват каджджаламайа-сукшма-дипа- шикха-стханийасйа на татха самйам — «Господь Шива, который относится к категории шамбху-таттвы и отвечает за гуну невежества, подобен закопченному светильнику. Такой светильник дает тусклый свет. Точно так же могущество Господа Шивы уступает могуществу вишну-таттвы«.

ТЕКСТ 90

таичхе саба аватарера кришна се карана
ара эка шлока шуна, кувйакхйа-кхандана

таичхе — таким же образом; саба — всех; аватарера — воплощений; кришна — Господь Кришна; се — Он; карана — причина; ара — другой; эка — один; шлока — стих; шуна — выслушай; ку-вйакхйа — ошибочное толкование; кхандана — опровергающий.

Подобно этому, Шри Кришна является первопричиной всех причин и воплощений. А теперь услышь другой стих, опровергающий все ложные толкования.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 2:

ТЕКСТ 56

сеи тина джанера туми парама ашрайа
туми мула нарайана — итхе ки самшайа

сеи — этих; тина — троих; джанера — полных экспансий; туми — Ты; парама — высшее; ашрайа — прибежище; туми — Ты; мула — изначальный; нарайана — Нараяна; итхе — в этом; ки — какое; самшайа — сомнение.

«Ты — высшее прибежище этих трех полных экспансий. Значит, не может быть и тени сомнения, что Ты — изначальный Нараяна».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Брахма доказал, что Господь Кришна — это Сам Всевышний, источник трех проявлений, именуемых Кширодакашайи Вишну, Гарбходакашайи Вишну и Каранодакашайи Вишну (Маха-Вишну). Чтобы явить Свои игры, Господь предстает в четырех изначальных проявлениях: Васудевы, Санкаршаны, Прадьюмны и Анируддхи. Первый пуруша-аватара, Маха-Вишну, который возлежит в Причинном океане и творит совокупную материальную энергию, является экспансией Санкаршаны; второй пуруша, Гарбходакашайи Вишну, является экспансией Прадьюмны, а третий пуруша, Кширодакашайи Вишну, является экспансией Анируддхи. Все они принадлежат к категории проявлений Нараяны, который, в Свою очередь, суть проявление Шри Кришны.

ТЕКСТ 57

сеи тинера амши паравйома-нарайана
тенха томара виласа, туми мула-нарайана

сеи — этих; тинера — троих; амши — источник; пара-вйома — в духовном мире; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; тенха — Он; томара — Твоя; виласа — игровая экспансия; туми — Ты; мула — изначальный; нарайана — Нараяна.

«Источником трех этих воплощений является Нараяна, который пребывает в духовном мире. Но Он — Твоя экспансия виласа. Поэтому Ты — изначальный Нараяна».

ТЕКСТ 58

атаэва брахма-вакйе — паравйома-нарайана
тенхо кришнера виласа — эи таттва-виварана

атаэва — поэтому; брахма — Господа Брахмы; вакйе — в речи; пара- вйома — в духовном мире; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; тенхо — Он; кришнера — Господа Кришны; виласа — игровое воплощение; эи — это; таттва — истины; виварана — изложение.

Итак, согласно мнению Брахмы, Господь Нараяна, повелитель духовного мира, есть всего лишь проявление-виласа Кришны. Теперь это окончательно доказано.

ТЕКСТ 59

эи шлока таттва-лакшана бхагавата-сара
парибхаша-рупе ихара сарватрадхикара

эи — этот; шлока — стих; таттва — истины; лакшана — указание; бхагавата — »Шримад-Бхагаватам»; сара — суть; парибхаша — совпадающих по смыслу утверждений; рупе — в форме; ихара — этого («Шримад- Бхагаватам»); сарватра — везде; адхикара — сфера приложения.

Истина, провозглашенная в данном стихе [текст 30], составляет суть «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Какими бы словами ее ни выразили, она справедлива во всех случаях.

ТЕКСТ 60

брахма, атма, бхагаван — кришнера вихара
э артха на джани' муркха артха каре ара

брахма — безличный Брахман; атма — Сверхдуша; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; кришнера — Господа Кришны; вихара — проявления; э — этого; артха — значения; на — не; джани' — зная; муркха — глупцы; артха — значение; каре — придают; ара — другое.

Не ведая о том, что Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван суть проявления Кришны, недалекие философы пускаются в измышления.

ТЕКСТ 61

аватари нарайана, кришна аватара
тенха чатур-бхуджа, инха манушйа-акара

аватари — источник всех воплощений; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; кришна — Господь Кришна; аватара — воплощение; тенха — тот; чатух- бхуджа — четырехрукий; инха — этот; манушйа — человеческий; акара — облик.

Они заявляют, что, раз у Нараяны четыре руки, а у Кришны только две — как у человека, — изначальным Богом является Нараяна, а Кришна — лишь Его воплощение.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Некоторые философы считают, что Нараяна — изначальная Личность Бога, а Кришна — Его воплощение, поскольку у Нараяны четыре руки, а у Кришны — две. Такие недалекие философы не знают природы Абсолюта.

ТЕКСТ 62

эи-мате нана-рупа каре пурва-пакша
тахаре нирджите бхагавата-падйа дакша

эи-мате — таким образом; нана — много; рупа — форм; каре — принимают; пурва-пакша — возражения; тахаре — в их; нирджите — в преодолении; бхагавата — »Шримад-Бхагаватам»; падйа — поэзия; дакша —   совершенная.

Эти люди приводят множество подобных аргументов, но стихи «Бхагаватам» виртуозно опровергают их все.

ТЕКСТ 63

ваданти тат таттва-видас  таттвам йадж джнанам адвайам
брахмети параматмети  бхагаван ити шабдйате

ваданти — говорят; тат — то; таттва-видах — мудрые; таттвам —   Абсолютная Истина; йат — которая; джнанам — знание; адвайам — недвойственное; брахма — Брахман; ити — так; параматма — Параматма; ити — так; бхагаван — Бхагаван; ити — так; шабдйате — называется.

«Сведущие трансценденталисты, постигшие Абсолютную Истину, описывают Ее как свободное от двойственности знание и называют безличным Брахманом, вездесущей Параматмой и Личностью Бога».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это текст из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.11).

ТЕКСТ 64

шуна бхаи эи шлока караха вичара
эка мукхйа-таттва, тина тахара прачара

шуна — послушайте; бхаи — братья; эи — над этим; шлока — стихом; караха вичара — поразмыслите; эка — одна; мукхйа — главная; таттва — истина; тина — три; тахара — той; прачара — проявления.

О братья, послушайте толкование этого стиха и вдумайтесь в его смысл: одно изначальное существо известно в трех проявлениях.

ТЕКСТ 65

адвайа-джнана таттва-васту кришнера сварупа
брахма, атма, бхагаван — тина танра рупа

адвайа-джнана — знание вне двойственности; таттва-васту — Абсолютная Истина; кришнера — Господа Кришны; сва-рупа — собственная природа; брахма — Брахман; атма — Параматма; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; тина — три; танра — Его; рупа — формы.

Господь Шри Кришна — это единая и неделимая Абсолютная Истина, высшая реальность. Он проявляет Себя в трех формах: как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В приведенном выше стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.11) наиболее важно слово бхагаван, указывающее на Личность Бога. Брахман и Параматма являются производными от Абсолютной Личности, подобно тому как правительство и его министры являются производными от президента. Иначе говоря, изначальная истина предстает в трех аспектах. Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога Шри Кришну (Бхагавана), называют также Брахманом и Параматмой, но при этом все три Ее аспекта едины.

ТЕКСТ 66

эи шлокера артхе туми хаила нирвачана
ара эка шуна бхагаватера вачана

эи — этого; шлокера — стиха; артхе — из-за значения; туми — ты; хаила — стал; нирвачана — безмолвным; ара — другое; эка — одно; шуна — выслушай; бхагаватера — »Шримад-Бхагаватам»; вачана — высказывание.

Вам нечего возразить против такого толкования этого стиха. Теперь же услышьте другой стих «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

ТЕКСТ 67

эте чамша-калах пумсах  кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
индрари-вйакулам локам  мридайанти йуге йуге

эте — эти; ча — также; амша — полные экспансии; калах — и частичные экспансии полных экспансий; пумсах — пуруша-аватары; кришнах — Господь Кришна; ту — но; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; свайам —   Сам; индра-ари — врагов Господа Индры; вйакулам — полному; локам —   миру; мридайанти — приносят счастье; йуге йуге — в определенный момент каждой эпохи.

«Все эти воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или экспансии полных экспансий пуруша-аватар. Но Шри Кришна — это Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога. В каждую эпоху Он предстает в различных обликах и защищает мир от посягательств врагов Индры».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это утверждение из «Бхагаватам» (1.3.28) решительно опровергает представление о том, что Шри Кришна — это аватара Вишну или Нараяны. Господь Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога, высшая причина всех причин. Данный стих, несомненно, причисляет к категории Вишну все воплощения Личности Бога, такие как Шри Рама, Нрисимха и Вараха, однако все Они являются либо полными экспансиями, либо экспансиями полных экспансий изначальной Личности Бога, Господа Шри Кришны.

ТЕКСТ 68

саба аватарера кари саманйа-лакшана
тара мадхйе кришна-чандрера карила ганана

саба — всех; аватарера — воплощений; кари — выделив; саманйа — общие; лакшана — признаки; тара — Их; мадхйе — среди; кришна-чандрера — Господа Кришны; карила — сделал; ганана — упоминание.

«Бхагаватам» в общих чертах описывает признаки и деяния различных воплощений Господа, и в их числе упоминает Шри Кришну.

ТЕКСТ 69

табе сута госани мане пана бада бхайа
йара йе лакшана таха карила нишчайа

табе — затем; сута госани — Сута Госвами; мане — в уме; пана — обретя; бада — большой; бхайа — страх; йара — кого; йе — которые; лакшана — признаки; таха — те; карила нишчайа — определил.

Это насторожило Суту Госвами, и он описал отличительные признаки каждого воплощения.

ТЕКСТ 70

аватара саба — пурушера кала, амша
свайам-бхагаван кришна сарва-аватамса

аватара — воплощения; саба — все; пурушера — пуруша-аватар; кала —   экспансии полных экспансий; амша — полные экспансии; свайам — Сам; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; кришна — Господь Кришна; сарва —   всех; аватамса — вершина.

Все воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или части полных экспансий пуруша-аватар, но Шри Кришна — изначальный Господь. Он — Верховная Личность Бога, источник всех воплощений.

ТЕКСТ 71

пурва-пакша кахе — томара бхала та' вйакхйана
паравйома-нарайана свайам-бхагаван

пурва-пакша — оппонент; кахе — говорит; томара — Твое; бхала — хорошее; та' — определенно; вйакхйана — толкование; пара-вйома — пребывающий в духовном мире; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; свайам —   Сам; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога.

Кто-то может мне возразить: «Это всего лишь твое толкование, а на самом деле Верховным Господом является Нараяна, пребывающий в духовном царстве».

ТЕКСТ 72

тенха аси' кришна-рупе карена аватара
эи артха шлоке декхи ки ара вичара

тенха — Он [Нараяна]; аси' — являясь; кришна-рупе — в образе Кришны; карена аватара — нисходит; эи — это; артха — значение; шлоке — в стихе; декхи — вижу; ки — какое; ара — другое; вичара — рассуждение.

«Это Он [Нараяна] воплощается в облике Господа Кришны. На мой взгляд, именно так следует понимать этот стих. Нет смысла давать ему другие толкования».

ТЕКСТ 73

таре кахе — кене кара кутарканумана
шастра-вируддхартха кабху на хайа прамана

таре — Ему; кахе — говорит; кене — почему; кара — приводишь; ку- тарка — основанное на ошибочном доводе; анумана — заключение; шастра-вируддха — противоречащее писаниям; артха — значение; кабху —   когда-либо; на — не; хайа — есть; прамана — доказательство.

Но на это ошибочное толкование я отвечу: «Зачем ты прибегаешь к ложной логике? Толкование, которое противоречит писаниям, не может служить доказательством».

ТЕКСТ 74

анувадам ануктва ту  на видхейам удирайет
на хй алабдхаспадам кинчит  кутрачит пратитиштхати

анувадам — тему; ануктва — не назвав; ту — но; на — не; видхейам —   рему; удирайет — пусть не называет; на — не; хи — поистине; алабдха- аспадам — не имеющее опоры; кинчит — нечто; кутрачит — где-либо; пратитиштхати — утверждается.

«Поскольку рема не самостоятельна, ее не следует употреблять раньше темы».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это правило риторики приводится в Тринадцатой песни «Экадаши-таттвы» и раздясняет принципы употребления метафор. Неизвестное понятие следует употреблять после известного, иначе смысл его не раскроется.

ТЕКСТ 75

анувада на кахийа на кахи видхейа
аге анувада кахи, пашчад видхейа

анувада — тему; на кахийа — не назвав; на — не; кахи — называю; видхейа — рему; аге — сначала; анувада — тему; кахи — называю; пашчат — затем; видхейа — рему.

Не упомянув тему, я не могу назвать рему. Сначала я привожу одно, а потом — другое.

ТЕКСТ 76

`видхейа' кахийе таре, йе васту аджната
`анувада' кахи таре, йеи хайа джната

видхейа — рему; кахийе — называю; таре — ему; йе — которого; васту —   предмет; аджната — неизвестен; анувада — тему; кахи — называю; таре — ему; йеи — который; хайа — является; джната — известным.

Рема — это нечто новое, сообщаемое читателю, а тема — то, о чем он уже знает.

ТЕКСТ 77

йаичхе кахи, — эи випра парама пандита
випра — анувада, ихара видхейа — пандитйа

йаичхе — как; кахи — говорю; эи — этот; випра — брахман; парама — великий; пандита — ученый муж; випра — брахман; анувада — тема; ихара — этого; видхейа — рема; пандитйа — ученость.

Например, мы говорим: «Этот випра — большой ученый». Здесь випра является темой, а выражение, указывающее на его ученость, —     ремой.

ТЕКСТ 78

випратва викхйата тара пандитйа аджната
атаэва випра аге, пандитйа пашчата

випратва  —  брахманство; викхйата  —  известно; тара  —  его; пандитйа — ученость; аджната — неизвестна; атаэва — поэтому; випра —   слово випра; аге — сначала; пандитйа — ученость; пашчата — следом.

Известно, что этот человек — випра, а насколько он образован, мы не знаем. Поэтому сначала называют человека, а потом сообщают о его образованности.

ТЕКСТ 79

таичхе инха аватара саба хаила джната
кара аватара? — эи васту авиджната

таичхе — так же; инха — эти; аватара — воплощения; саба — все; хаила — были; джната — известны; кара — кого; аватара — воплощения; эи — этот; васту — предмет; авиджната — неизвестен.

Точно так же были известны воплощения, но не был известен их источник.

ТЕКСТ 80

`эте'-шабде аватарера аге анувада
`пурушера амша' пачхе видхейа-самвада

эте-шабде — в слове эте (эти); аватарера — воплощений; аге — сначала; анувада — тема; пурушера — пуруша-аватар; амша — полные экспансии; пачхе — затем; видхейа — ремы; самвада — сообщение.

Сначала слово эте («эти») указывает на тему (воплощения Господа). А потом в качестве ремы используется выражение «полные экспансии пуруша-аватар».

ТЕКСТ 81

таичхе кришна аватара-бхитаре хаила джната
танхара вишеша-джнана сеи авиджната

таичхе — так же; кришна — Господь Шри Кришна; аватара-бхитаре —   среди воплощений; хаила  —  был; джната  —  известен; танхара  —  о Нем; вишеша-джнана — конкретное знание; сеи — то; авиджната — неизвестное.

Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.

ТЕКСТ 82

атаэва `кришна'-шабда аге анувада
`свайам-бхагаватта' пичхе видхейа-самвада

атаэва — поэтому; кришна-шабда — слово кришна; аге — сначала; анувада — тема; свайам-бхагаватта — положение Верховной Личности Бога; пичхе — затем; видхейа — ремы; самвада — сообщение.

Поэтому слово кришна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

ТЕКСТ 83

кришнера свайам-бхагаватта — иха хаила садхйа
свайам-бхагаванера кришнатва хаила бадхйа

кришнера — Господа Кришны; свайам-бхагаватта — »свойство быть Верховной Личностью Бога»; иха — это; хаила — было; садхйа — тем, что следовало установить; свайам-бхагаванера — Верховной Личности Бога; кришнатва — »свойство быть Кришной»; хаила — было; бадхйа — необходимым условием.

Это доказывает, что Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Стало быть, изначальной Личностью Бога может быть только Кришна.

ТЕКСТ 84

кришна йади амша хаита, амши нарайана
табе випарита хаита сутера вачана  кришна — Господь Кришна; йади — если; амша — полная экспансия; хаита — был бы; амши — источник всех экспансий; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; табе — тогда; випарита — обратным; хаита — было бы; сутера — Суты Госвами; вачана — утверждение.

Будь Кришна полной экспансией, а Нараяна — изначальным Господом, Сута Госвами сказал бы по-другому.

ТЕКСТ 85

нарайана амши йеи свайам-бхагаван
тенха шри-кришна — аичхе карита вйакхйана

нарайана — Господь Нараяна; амши — источник всех воплощений; йеи —   который; свайам-бхагаван — Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога; тенха — Он; шри-кришна — Господь Кришна; аичхе — так; карита — сделал бы; вйакхйана — обдяснение.

Сута Госвами сказал бы: «Нараяна, источник всех воплощений, есть изначальная Личность Бога. Он явился в облике Шри Кришны».

ТЕКСТ 86

бхрама, прамада, випра-липса, каранапатава
арша-виджна-вакйе нахи доша эи саба

бхрама — ошибки; прамада — заблуждения; випра-липса — обман; карана-апатава — несовершенство чувственного восприятия; арша — авторитетных мудрецов; виджна-вакйе — в мудрой речи; нахи — нет; доша —   издянов; эи — этих; саба — всех.

Однако в речах великих мудрецов не может быть ошибок, заблуждений, лжи или несовершенства, вызванного ограниченностью восприятия.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» перечисляются аватары —     полные экспансии пуруши, — среди которых упоминается и Господь Кришна. Однако позже «Бхагаватам» описывает особое положение Господа Кришны как Верховной Личности Бога. То, что Господь Кришна является изначальной Личностью Бога, позволяет говорить о Его абсолютном верховном положении.

Будь Кришна полной экспансией Нараяны, обсуждаемый стих был бы составлен в обратном порядке. Но в речениях освобожденных мудрецов нет издянов, вызванных ошибками, заблуждениями, ложью или несовершенством восприятия. Поэтому утверждение, что Господь Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога, является истинным. Санскритские стихи «Шримад-Бхагаватам» представляют собой трансцендентный звук. Шрила Вьясадева явил их миру, когда достиг совершенства в самоосознании, и потому эти стихи тоже совершенны: освобожденные души, подобные Вьясадеве, никогда не допускают ошибок в построении фраз. Не признав этого факта, бесполезно изучать богооткровенные писания.

Слово бхрама обозначает ложные представления или ошибки, когда кто-то, например, принимает веревку за змею или створки устрицы за золото. Слово прамада означает пренебрежение реальностью или ее непонимание, а випралипса — склонность к обману. Слово каранапатава означает несовершенство материальных органов чувств, чему есть немало примеров. Наши глаза не различают слишком мелких или слишком отдаленных предметов. Человек не видит даже собственных век, которые ближе всего к глазам, а когда он болеет желтухой, все вокруг ему кажется желтым. Наше ухо не ловит звук на большом расстоянии. Что же касается Личности Бога, Его полных экспансий и осознавших себя преданных, то они занимают трансцендентное положение. Это значит, что они свободны от недостатков и потому не впадают в заблуждение.

ТЕКСТ 87

вируддхартха каха туми, кахите кара роша
томара артхе авимришта-видхейамша-доша

вируддха-артха — противоречивое по смыслу; каха — говоришь; туми — ты; кахите — указывая; кара — проявляешь; роша — гнев; томара — твоя; артхе — в значении; авимришта-видхейа-амша — нерассмотренной части ремы; доша — ошибка.

Ты сам себе противоречишь и сердишься, когда тебе указывают на это. Ошибка твоего толкования в том, что у тебя рема стоит не на месте. Это необдуманная перестановка.

ТЕКСТ 88

йанра бхагаватта хаите анйера бхагаватта
`свайам-бхагаван'-шабдера тахатеи сатта

йанра — которого; бхагаватта — положение Верховной Личности Бога; хаите — от; анйера — других; бхагаватта — положение Верховной Личности Бога; свайам-бхагаван-шабдера — слова свайам-бхагаван; тахатеи — в том; сатта — присутствие.

Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

ТЕКСТ 89

дипа хаите йаичхе баху дипера джвалана
мула эка дипа таха карийе ганана

дипа — светильника; хаите — от; йаичхе — как; баху — многих; дипера — светильников; джвалана — горение; мула — изначальный; эка —   один; дипа — светильник; таха — такое; карийе — делаю; ганана — умозаключение.

Свечу, от которой зажглось множество других свечей, я считаю изначальной.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В сорок шестом стихе пятой главы «Брахма-самхиты» все экспансии Абсолютной Личности Бога, принадлежащие к категории вишну-таттвы, сравниваются с одинаковыми светильниками, ибо экспансии Господа не уступают своему источнику ни в каком отношении. От одного горящего светильника можно зажечь бесчисленное множество других, и, хотя все они горят одинаково ярко, светильник, от которого зажглись все остальные, считается изначальным. Аналогичным образом Верховная Личность Бога распространяет Себя в полные экспансии вишну-таттвы, и, хотя все Они одинаково могущественны, изначальная всемогущая Личность Бога считается первоисточником. Эта аналогия обдясняет и положение гуна-аватар, таких как Господь Шива и Господь Брахма. Шрила Джива Госвами Госвами говорит: шамбхос ту тамо-'дхиштханатват каджджаламайа-сукшма-дипа- шикха-стханийасйа на татха самйам — «Господь Шива, который относится к категории шамбху-таттвы и отвечает за гуну невежества, подобен закопченному светильнику. Такой светильник дает тусклый свет. Точно так же могущество Господа Шивы уступает могуществу вишну-таттвы«.

ТЕКСТ 90

таичхе саба аватарера кришна се карана
ара эка шлока шуна, кувйакхйа-кхандана

таичхе — таким же образом; саба — всех; аватарера — воплощений; кришна — Господь Кришна; се — Он; карана — причина; ара — другой; эка — один; шлока — стих; шуна — выслушай; ку-вйакхйа — ошибочное толкование; кхандана — опровергающий.

Подобно этому, Шри Кришна является первопричиной всех причин и воплощений. А теперь услышь другой стих, опровергающий все ложные толкования.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ТЕКСТ 99

кишора-сварупа кришна свайам аватари
крида каре эи чхайа-рупе вишва бхари'

кишора-сварупа — тот, чей подлинный образ — образ юноши; кришна —   Господь Кришна; свайам — Сам; аватари — источник всех воплощений; крида каре — предается развлечениям; эи — этих; чхайа-рупе — в шести образах; вишва — вселенные; бхари' — храня.

Личность Бога, вечно юный Шри Кришна, — это изначальный Господь, источник всех воплощений. Распространяясь в шесть первичных экспансий, Он устанавливает Свое главенство во вселенной.

ТЕКСТ 100

эи чхайа-рупе хайа ананта вибхеда
ананта-рупе эка-рупа, нахи кичху бхеда

эи — в этих; чхайа-рупе — шести образах; хайа — есть; ананта — безграничное; вибхеда — разнообразие; ананта-рупе — в бесчисленных образах; эка-рупа — один образ; нахи — нет; кичху — какого-либо; бхеда —   различия.

Эти шесть экспансий проявляются в бесконечном множестве различных форм. Но, сколько бы их ни было, все Они суть одно; между Ними нет разницы.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Личность Бога являет Себя в шести экспансиях: 1) прабхаве; 2) вайбхаве; 3) воплощениях, наделенных особыми полномочиями; 4) частичных воплощениях; 5) ребенке; 6) отроке. Верховный Господь Шри Кришна, чьим вечным образом является образ юноши, исполняет Свои трансцендентные желания, предаваясь играм в этих шести экспансиях. Каждая экспансия Личности Бога предстает в бесконечном множестве форм. Дживы, живые существа, — это обособленные частицы Господа. Они суть множественное проявление единой Верховной Личности Бога.

ТЕКСТ 101

чич-чхакти, сварупа-шакти, антаранга нама
тахара ваибхава ананта ваикунтхади дхама

чит-шакти — духовная энергия; сварупа-шакти — личная энергия; антаранга — внутренней; нама — именуемая; тахара — той; ваибхава —   проявления; ананта — бесконечные; ваикунтха-ади — Вайкунтха и т. д.; дхама — обители.

Чит-шакти, которую также называют сварупа-шакти или антаранга-шакти (внутренней энергией), предстает в многообразных проявлениях. Она поддерживает бытие духовного царства со всеми его атрибутами.

ТЕКСТ 102

майа-шакти, бахиранга, джагат-карана
тахара ваибхава ананта брахмандера гана

майа-шакти — иллюзорная энергия; бахиранга — внешняя; джагат-карана — причина возникновения вселенной; тахара — той; ваибхава —   проявления; ананта — бесчисленные; брахмандера — вселенных; гана —   множества.

Внешняя энергия, майя-шакти, порождает бесчисленные вселенные, полные различных материальных богатств.

ТЕКСТ 103

джива-шакти татастхакхйа, нахи йара анта
мукхйа тина шакти, тара вибхеда ананта

джива-шакти — энергия живых существ; татастха-акхйа — именуемая пограничной; нахи — нет; йара — которой; анта — конца; мукхйа —   основные; тина — три; шакти — энергии; тара — их; вибхеда — разновидности; ананта — бесконечные.

Между этими двумя энергиями находится пограничная энергия, состоящая из несметного числа живых существ. Таковы три основные энергии, и каждая из них проявляется в бесконечном многообразии форм и видов.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Внутренняя энергия Господа, чит-шакти или антаранга-шакти, являет многообразие духовного мира Вайкунтхи. Помимо нас, обитателей материального мира, существуют бесчисленные освобожденные души, которые общаются с Личностью Бога в Его различных воплощениях. Внешняя энергия проявляет материальный космос, где обусловленным душам даются все возможности положить конец своему заточению в материальном теле и вернуться к Господу. В «Шветашватара- упанишад» (6.8) говорится:

на тасйа карйам каранам ча видйате
  на тат-самаш чабхйадхикаш ча дришйате
парасйа шактир вивидхаива шруйате
  свабхавики джнана-бала-крийа ча

«Верховный Господь всегда один и только один. Ничто не принуждает Его к действию, и у Него нет материальных чувств. Ему нет равных, ибо Он — величайший из всех. Он обладает многообразными энергиями, которые по-разному именуются и которым нет числа. Они пребывают в Нем и действуют самостоятельно, даруя Ему совершенное знание, силу и возможность для развлечений».

ТЕКСТ 104

э-мата сварупа-гана, ара тина шакти
сабхара ашрайа кришна, кришне сабхара стхити

э-мата — таким образом; сварупа-гана — личностные проявления; ара —   также; тина — три; шакти — энергии; сабхара — всех; ашрайа — прибежище; кришна — Господь Кришна; кришне — в Господе Кришне; сабхара —   всех; стхити — существование.

Таковы основные экспансии и проявления Личности Бога и Его трех энергий. Все Они исходят от Шри Кришны, Высшей Трансцендентной Истины. И все Они существуют в Нем.

ТЕКСТ 105

йадйапи брахманда-ганера пуруша ашрайа
сеи пурушади сабхара кришна мулашрайа

йадйапи — хотя; брахма-анда-ганера — множества вселенных; пуруша —   пуруша-аватара; ашрайа — прибежище; сеи — тех; пуруша-ади — пуруша-аватар и других; сабхара — всех; кришна — Господь Кришна; мула- ашрайа — первопричина.

Три пуруши порождают бесчисленные вселенные, но Господь Кришна — изначальный источник этих пуруш.

ТЕКСТ 106

свайам бхагаван кришна, кришна сарвашрайа
парама ишвара кришна сарва-шастре кайа

свайам — Сам; бхагаван — Господь, Верховная Личность Бога; кришна —   Господь Кришна; кришна — Господь Кришна; сарва-ашрайа — прибежище всего сущего; парама — Всевышний; ишвара — Владыка; кришна —   Господь Кришна; сарва-шастре — во всех писаниях; кайа — говорится.

Таким образом, Личность Бога Шри Кришна — это изначальный, предвечный Господь, источник всего сущего. Шри Кришну признают Верховным Господом все богооткровенные писания.

ТЕКСТ 107

ишварах парамах кришнах  сач-чид-ананда-виграхах
анадир адир говиндах  сарва-карана-каранам

ишварах — владыка; парамах — верховный; кришнах — Господь Кришна; сат — вечное бытие; чит — абсолютное знание; ананда — абсолютное блаженство; виграхах — тот, чей образ; анадих — безначальный; адих —   начало; говиндах — Господь Говинда; сарва-карана-каранам — причина всех причин.

«Кришна, Говинда, — верховный властелин. Его тело духовно, вечно и исполнено блаженства. Он источник всего сущего, но у Него Самого нет источника, ибо Он причина всех причин».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это первый стих пятой главы «Брахма-самхиты».

ТЕКСТ 108

э саба сиддханта туми джана бхала-мате
табу пурва-пакша кара ама чалаите

э — эти; саба — все; сиддханта — заключения; туми — ты; джана — знаешь; бхала-мате — хорошо; табу — однако; пурва-пакша кара — возражаешь; ама — мне; чалаите — (чтобы) досадить.

Тебе хорошо известны все эти заключения священных писаний. Ты возражаешь лишь из желания досадить мне.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Образованный человек, тщательно изучивший писания, не может не признать Шри Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога. И если такой человек оспаривает эту истину, то лишь из желания досадить своим оппонентам.

ТЕКСТ 109

сеи кришна аватари враджендра-кумара
апане чаитанйа-рупе каила аватара

сеи — тот; кришна — Господь Кришна; аватари — источник всех воплощений; враджендра-кумара — сын царя Враджа; апане — лично; чаитанйа-рупе — в образе Господа Чайтаньи; каила аватара — воплотился.

Господь Кришна, источник всех воплощений, известен под именем сына царя Враджа. Он снова пришел в этот мир в облике Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

ТЕКСТ 110

атаэва чаитанйа госани парататтва-сима
танре кширода-шайи кахи, ки танра махима

атаэва — поэтому; чаитанйа госани — Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху; пара-таттва-сима — высшее проявление Абсолютной Истины; танре — Его; кширода-шайи — Кширодакашайи Вишну; кахи — [если я] называю; ки — какая; танра — Его; махима — слава.

Стало быть, Господь Чайтанья — это Высшая Абсолютная Истина. Если назвать Его Кширодакашайи Вишну, это не прибавит Ему славы.

ТЕКСТ 111

сеи та' бхактера вакйа нахе вйабхичари
сакала самбхаве танте, йате аватари

сеи — то; та' — ведь; бхактера — преданного; вакйа — высказывание; нахе — не есть; вйабхичари — отклонение; сакала — все; самбхаве — в возможности; танте — в Нем; йате — поскольку; аватари — источник всех воплощений.

Однако в устах искреннего преданного эти слова не будут ложью. К Нему [Господу Чайтанье] приложимы все имена, ибо Он — изначальный Господь.

ТЕКСТ 112

аватарира дехе саба аватарера стхити
кехо кона-мате кахе, йемана йара мати

аватарира — источника аватар; дехе — в теле; саба — всех; аватарера —   воплощений; стхити — существование; кехо — кто-либо; кона-мате —   каким-либо образом; кахе — говорит; йемана — какое; йара — которого; мати — мнение.

Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Преданный может называть Верховного Господа именем любой из Его полных экспансий, поскольку изначальная Личность Бога вмещает в Себя Их все. Так как полные экспансии пребывают в изначальной личности, Его можно называть любым из Их имен. Например, в «Шри Чайтанья-бхагавате» (Мадхья, 6.95) Господь Чайтанья говорит: «Я спал в Молочном океане, но зов Нады (Шри Адвайты Прабху) разбудил Меня». Здесь Господь имеет в виду Свою экспансию Кширодакашайи Вишну.

ТЕКСТ 113

кришнаке кахайе кеха — нара-нарайана
кехо кахе, кришна хайа сакшат вамана

кришнаке — Господа Кришну; кахайе — называет; кеха — кто-то; нара- нарайана — Нара-Нараяной; кехо — кто-то; кахе — говорит; кришна —   Господь Кришна; хайа — есть; сакшат — непосредственно; вамана —   Господь Вамана.

Одни говорят, что Кришна — это Сам Нара-Нараяна, а другие — что это Сам Вамана.

ТЕКСТ 114

кехо кахе, кришна кширода-шайи аватара
асамбхава нахе, сатйа вачана сабара

кехо  —  кто-то; кахе  —  говорит; кришна  —  Господь Кришна; кширода- шайи — Кширодакашайи Вишну; аватара — воплощение; асамбхава —   невозможного; нахе — нет; сатйа — истинные; вачана — слова; сабара —   всех.

Некоторые называют Кришну воплощением Кширодакашайи Вишну. Все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Лагху-бхагаватамрите» (5.383) говорится следующее:

атаэва пуранадау кечин нара-сакхатматам
махендрануджатам кечит кечит кширабдхи-шайитам
сахасра-ширшатам кечит кечид ваикунтха-натхатам
бруйух кришнасйа мунайас тат-тад-вриттй-анугаминах

«Пураны описывают Шри Кришну под разными именами, в зависимости от сокровенных отношений, которые связывают изначального Господа с Его преданными. Иногда Его называют Нараяной, а иногда — Упендрой (Ваманой), младшим братом Индры, или Кширодакашайи Вишну. Его называют также тысячеглавым Шешей-Нагой и Господом Вайкунтхи».

ТЕКСТ 115

кехо кахе, пара-вйоме нарайана хари
сакала самбхаве кришне, йате аватари

кехо — кто-то; кахе — говорит; пара-вйоме — в трансцендентном мире; нарайана — Господь Нараяна; хари — Верховная Личность Бога; сакала самбхаве — все возможности; кришне — в Господе Кришне; йате — поскольку; аватари — источник всех воплощений.

Его называют также Хари или Нараяной, владыкой духовного мира. К Шри Кришне приложимы все эти имена, ибо Он — изначальный Господь.

ТЕКСТ 116

саба шрота-ганера кари чарана вандана
э саба сиддханта шуна, кари' эка мана

саба — всех; шрота-ганера — слушателей; кари — творю; чарана — лотосным стопам; вандана — молитву; э — эти; саба — все; сиддханта —   выводы; шуна — выслушайте; кари' — сделав; эка — единым; мана — ум.

Я припадаю к стопам тех, кто слушает или читает это повествование. Пожалуйста, внимательно послушайте, какой вывод можно извлечь из всех приведенных мною утверждений.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Смиренно припав к стопам своих читателей, автор «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты» просит внимательно выслушать заключительные выводы, вытекающие из всех приведенных здесь аргументов, касающихся Абсолютной Истины. Подобные дискуссии не следует оставлять без внимания, ибо они позволяют в совершенстве постичь Кришну.

ТЕКСТ 117

сиддханта балийа читте на кара аласа
иха ха-ите кришне лаге судридха манаса

сиддханта — над заключением; балийа — рассудив; читте — в уме; на кара аласа — не ленитесь; иха — этого; ха-ите — от; кришне — на Господе Кришне; лаге — сосредоточивается; су-дридха — твердый; манаса — ум.

Искренний ученик не сочтет подобные обсуждения сиддханты пустыми препирательствами и не обойдет их вниманием, ибо они укрепляют ум. Благодаря им в уме развивается привязанность к Шри Кришне.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Среди изучающих духовную науку есть немало тех, кто, даже прочитав «Бхагавад-гиту», продолжает по ошибке считать Кришну просто исторической фигурой. Этого ни в коем случае не следует делать. Очень важно обрести истинное понимание природы Кришны. Если человек ленится и не спешит получить знание о Кришне на основе сиддханты, он неизбежно станет жертвой ложных представлений о религии преданности, как это случается с теми, кто провозглашает себя возвышенными преданными Господа и подражает духовным эмоциям освобожденных душ. Непосвященного человека побуждают вступить на путь преданного служения прежде всего логика и аргументы, однако ясное представление о Кришне он получит лишь тогда, когда обратится к богооткровенным писаниям, истинным преданным и духовному учителю. Только получая знание из таких надежных источников, можно развить преданность Шри Кришне. Это первый и самый важный из девяти способов преданного служения, рекомендованных в богооткровенных писаниях. Семя преданного служения не прорастет, если его не «поливать» слушанием и повторением. Поэтому следует смиренно внимать трансцендентным посланиям возвышенных духовных источников и пересказывать их ради собственного блага и блага своих слушателей.

   Описывая чистых преданных, свободных от склонности к философствованию и корыстной деятельности, Брахма посоветовал слушать тех, кто идет путем преданного служения. Человек, который идет по стопам освобожденных душ, из чьих уст исходят подлинно трансцендентные слова, может достичь высшей ступени преданности и стать маха- бхагаватой. Из наставлений Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые Он дал Санатане Госвами (Мадхья, 22.65), мы узнаем:

шастра-йуктйе сунипуна, дридха-шраддха йанра
`уттама-адхикари' сеи тарайе самсара

«Тот, кто постиг суть выводов богооткровенных писаний и всего себя посвятил служению Господу, поистине способен освободить других из оков материального бытия». Чтобы мы как можно скорее достигли успеха на пути преданного служения, Шрила Рупа Госвами советует нам в «Упадешамрите» (3) действовать с воодушевлением и тщательно выполнять указанные в богооткровенных писаниях обязанности, которые возложил на нас духовный учитель. Эта деятельность принесет нам еще большее благо, если мы будем следовать по пути освобожденных душ и общаться с чистыми преданными.

Есть немало самозванцев, которые выдают себя за возвышенных вайшнавов и подражают предыдущим ачарьям, но на деле не следуют им, поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.3.24) осуждает таких лицемеров, называя их «жестокосердными». Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур так прокомментировал этот стих: бахир ашру-пулакайох сатор апи йад дхридайам на викрийета тад ашма-сарам ити каништхадхикаринам эва ашру-пулакади-маттве 'пи ашма-сара-хридайатайа ниндаиша. «Тех, кто льет притворные слезы, но в чьих сердцах не произошла перемена, следует считать жестокосердными. Это преданные низшего уровня. И их лживые отрепетированные рыдания заслуживают лишь осуждения». Ожидаемая перемена в сердце преданного, о которой шла речь, выражается в отказе от всего, что уводит с пути преданности Господу. Такая перемена совершенно невозможна без обсуждения ключевых тем, касающихся Кришны и Его энергий. Псевдопреданные вольны думать, что трансцендентного уровня можно достичь, проливая слезы и не пытаясь по-настоящему изменить сердце, однако искусственные слезы человека, не обладающего подлинно духовным пониманием, не принесут ему никакой пользы. Одни псевдопреданные толком не знают заключений духовной науки и надеются с помощью притворных слез получить освобождение, а другие не считают нужным читать книги ачарьев прошлого, ибо приравнивают это занятие к изучению сухой философии. Однако Шрила Джива Госвами, следуя наставлениям предшествующих ачарьев, собрал все заключения писаний в шести трактатах, известных под названием «Шат-сандарбха». Мнимые преданные почти ничего не знают об этих положениях и не горят желанием учиться преданному служению у осознавших себя душ, поэтому они не могут обрести чистую преданность Господу. Такие люди сродни имперсоналистам, которые приравнивают преданное служение к обычной кармической деятельности.

ТЕКСТ 118

чаитанйа-махима джани э саба сиддханте
читта дридха хана лаге махима-джнана хаите

чаитанйа-махима — величие Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху; джани —   постигаю; э — в этих; саба — всех; сиддханте — заключениях; читта —   ум; дридха — стойким; хана — становясь; лаге — утверждается; махима- джнана — знания величия; хаите — от.

Изучая сиддханту, я постигаю славу Господа Чайтаньи. Лишь тот, кто осознал Его величие, способен развить сильную и стойкую привязанность к Нему.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Постичь величие Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху можно, лишь обогатив себя знанием о Кришне, полученным на основе добросовестного изучения выводов, которые сделали ачарьи.

ТЕКСТ 119

чаитанйа-прабхура махима кахибара таре
кришнера махима кахи карийа вистаре

чаитанйа-прабхура — Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху; махима — славы; кахибара таре — для описания; кришнера — Господа Кришны; махима —   славу; кахи — рассказываю; карийа — делая (это); вистаре — в подробностях.

Только чтобы возвестить о славе Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, я попытался подробно описать величие Шри Кришны.

ТЕКСТ 120

чаитанйа-госанира эи таттва-нирупана
свайам-бхагаван кришна враджендра-нандана

чаитанйа-госанира — Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху; эи — этой; таттва — истины; нирупана — заключение; свайам-бхагаван — Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога; кришна — Господь Кришна; враджендра-нандана — сын царя Враджа.

Вывод таков: Господь Чайтанья — это Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, сын царя Враджа.

ТЕКСТ 121

шри-рупа-рагхунатха-паде йара аша
чаитанйа-чаритамрита кахе кришнадаса

шри-рупа — Шрилы Рупы Госвами; рагхунатха — Шрилы Рагхунатхи даса Госвами; паде — у лотосных стоп; йара — которого; аша — упование; чаитанйа-чаритамрита — книгу под названием «Чайтанья-чаритамрита»; кахе — рассказывает; кришна-даса — Шрила Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами.

Молясь у лотосных стоп Шри Рупы и Шри Рагхунатхи, уповая на их милость и следуя за ними, я, Кришнадас, рассказываю «Чайтанья-чаритамриту».

   Так заканчивается комментарий Бхактиведанты ко второй главе Ади-лилы «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты», которая повествует о том, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху есть Верховная Личность Бога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, "Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита":

"Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал Санатане Госвами: «Постичь всесовершенный духовный образ Кришны можно только с помощью преданного служения. Хотя Господь один, Он распространяет Себя в бесчисленное множество форм. Три главные из них — это сваям рупа  (изначальный образ Господа), тад экатма рупа  (формы Господа, тождественные сваям рупе , но имеющие другую внешность и совершающие другие деяния) и сваям пракаша  (великие души, воплощающие в себе знание и могущество Господа). В Своем изначальном образе, именуемом сваям рупой , Кришна предстает как пастушок во Вриндаване. Прабхава  и вайбхава  — это два других проявления того же изначального образа Кришны» («Чайтанья чаритамрита». Мадхья. 20.164—20.167).
«Воплощения (аватары ) Кришны бывают шести категорий. К ним относятся воплощения Вишну (пуруша аватары ) и воплощения Господа, в которых Он совершает Свои игры (лила аватары ). Кроме того, существуют воплощения, управляющие гунами  материальной природы (гуна аватары ), воплощения Господа в период правления каждого Ману (манвантара аватары ), воплощения, нисходящие в разные исторические эпохи (юга аватары ), и живые существа, наделенные особыми полномочиями, которые дал им Господь (шактьявеша аватары )» («Чайтанья чаритамрита». Мадхья. 20.245—20.246).
«Брахма и Шива — это лишь воплощения Господа в образе всегда готовых служить Ему преданных. Однако хранитель вселенной, Вишну, неотличен от Самого Кришны» («Чайтанья чаритамрита». Мадхья. 20.317). «По Его (Кришны) воле я (Брахма) творю, Господь Шива уничтожает, а Сам Он в Своем вечном образе Личности Бога хранит мироздание. Он — всесильный повелитель этих трех энергий» («Шримад Бхагаватам». 2.6.32).
Существует шесть главных достояний Господа, которые называют бхага : богатство (айшварья ), могущество (вирья ), слава (яшах ), красота (шри ), знание (гьяна ) и отрешенность (вайрагья ). Того, кто в полной мере обладает ими, именуют бхагаваном . Кришна является сваям бхагаваном , потому что все упомянутые качества присущи Ему от природы и проявлены в Нем в максимальной степени. Никто не может сравняться с Кришной или превзойти Его в чем бы то ни было. В Своем изначальном образе (сваям рупе ) Кришна вечно обитает на Голоке. Непосредственные воплощения Кришны, называемые тад экатма рупами , во всем послушны Его воле. Первая из таких пуруша аватар  Кришны — это Маха Вишну, который возлежит на водах океана Карана (причинного океана). Гарбходашайи Вишну и Кширодашайи Вишну представляют Собой частичные воплощения Маха Вишну. Из них исходят такие аватары , как Рама и Нрисимха. Но Кришна — это сваям бхагаван , источник пуруша аватар . Хотя Кришна занимает главенствующее положение, Он благодаря Своему непостижимому могуществу нисходит в материальный мир, чтобы стать сыном Махараджи Нанды.
Описанный в Упанишадах безличный Брахман суть исходящее от Кришны сияние . А Параматма, о которой повествуют Упанишады и йога шастры , является частичным проявлением Кришны . Эти две истины нельзя вывести с помощью логических умозаключений, но им есть много подтверждений в священных писаниях. Безграничное сияние, исходящее от Кришны, обладающего всеми божественными добродетелями, подобно солнечному свету, озаряет все мироздание. Это однородное сияние воспринимается философами, отвергающими материальное разнообразие, как безличный Брахман. Что же касается йогов , то они пытаются увидеть Параматму, частичное воплощение Кришны, пронизывающее Собой все сущее. Такие качества, как отсутствие формы (ниракара ) и бездеятельность (нирвикара ), порождены материальной гуной  благости. Они притягательны только для людей не очень разумных. Подобные недалекие люди, отвергнув антропоморфизм и поклонение всему, что обладает материальными качествами, обращаются к философским концепциям ниракары  и нирвикары  и тем самым лишают себя возможности обрести кришна прему . Эти концепции ложны, так как идут вразрез с джайва дхармой , непогрешимой религией души. Те, кто привлечен красотой и достоинствами Кришны, избегают подобных учений, ибо могут воочию созерцать царство Бога. Душа, которой посчастливилось обрести такое видение, испытывает безграничное счастье. Однако для тех, чей разум покрыт непроницаемой пеленой мирского знания, духовное царство навсегда останется закрытым.
Хотя Кришна вечно царствует на Голоке, Он по собственному желанию приходит в материальный мир вместе со Своей обителью, Вриндаваном. Могущество Господа настолько непостижимо, что даже в этом мире Его деяния сохраняют присущее им разнообразие и не оскверняются материальной энергией. Трансцендентные развлечения Кришны нельзя увидеть материальными глазами. Для этого необходимо иметь чистое, духовное зрение . Разумеется, поскольку Кришна всемогущ, Он может открыться и материальному взору, однако обычно этого не происходит. Игры Кришны вечны и не ограничены материальным пространством и временем. Они открываются лишь взору чистой души, преданной Богу, и остаются в памяти только того, чей ум поглощен любовью к Господу . До тех пор пока человек гордится своими материальными знаниями, его попытки постичь Кришну никогда не увенчаются успехом, ибо Кришна будет бесконечно далек от него. Но стоит ему смиренно воззвать к Кришне, как он увидит Господа и ощутит непередаваемое блаженство. Тот, в ком пробудилась подлинная вера, избавляется от гордыни и таким образом изживает в себе оскорбительное отношение к Богу. Для развития сознания Кришны не имеют никакого значения происхождение и каста человека, его материальная образованность, внешность, сила, научные знания, положение в обществе, богатство и власть, поэтому самолюбивым людям очень трудно постичь Кришну. Это главная причина, по которой Кришной пренебрегают в современном мире ."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, "Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита":

"По утверждению Вед, Кришна — это воплощенная раса . Тот, кто хочет узнать о природе расы  более подробно, может обратиться к разделу первой главы, озаглавленному «Высшая цель жизни». Слова материальны, поэтому как бы мы ни пытались передать с их помощью духовный смысл, они неизбежно будут привносить материальный оттенок. Но если читатель обладает верой, слушая эти слова, он почувствует, как трансцендентная раса  пробуждается в его сердце. Для этого необходимо некоторое везение и подобающее общение. Философские разглагольствования здесь не помогут. Материальные представления о расе , составленные в результате общения с порочными людьми, неизбежно приведут к падению (как это происходит в случае сахаджиев ). Вот почему к изучению данной темы нужно подходить с величайшей осторожностью.
Самым полным олицетворением расы  является Сам Кришна, обладающий 64 качествами . 50 ю из них в незначительной степени наделены живые существа. Эти 50 качеств, а также 5 дополнительных присущи Шиве, Брахме, Ганеше, Сурье и другим полубогам. Поэтому, хотя они и не являются Богом, их тоже называют ишварами , повелителями. 55 плюс 5 дополнительных качеств присущи Нараяне и Его аватарам . Шестьдесят упомянутых и еще четыре неповторимых качества составляют 64 качества Кришны. Вот почему Кришну называют Верховным Всемогущим Господом."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада, "Нектар пераднности" :

"Изучив различные писания, Шрила Рупа Госвами дает следующий перечень трансцендентных качеств Господа: 1) у Него прекрасная внешность; 2) на Его теле можно обнаружить все благоприятные знаки; 3) Его вид радует глаз; 4) Он излучает сияние; 5) Он силен; 6) вечно юн; 7) замечательный знаток языков; 8) правдив; 9) приятный собеседник; 10) красноречив; 11) высоко образован; 12) очень разумен; 13) гениален; 14) артистичен; 15) необычайно ловок; 16) искусен в делах; 17) благодарен; 18) непреклонен; 19) в совершенстве знает, как поступать согласно времени и обстоятельствам; 20) на все смотрит сквозь призму Вед (авторитетных писаний); 21) чист; 22) владеет собой; 23) решителен; 24) терпелив; 25) снисходителен; 26) непроницаем; 27) самодостаточен; 28) беспристрастен; 29) щедр; 30) религиозен; 31) отважен; 32) сострадателен; 33) почтителен; 34) учтив; 35) терпим; 36) застенчив; 37) защитник предавшихся Ему душ; 38) счастлив; 39) добр к Своим преданным; 40) Им руководит любовь; 41) Он всеблагой; 42) самый могущественный; 43) самый знаменитый; 44) всеобщий любимец; 45) питает пристрастие к Своим преданным; 46) очень притягателен для всех женщин; 47) объект всеобщего поклонения; 48) обладает всеми достояниями; 49) почитаем всеми; 50) верховный повелитель. Верховная Личность Бога обладает всеми пятьюдесятью трансцендентными качествами во всей их полноте, по глубине сравнимой лишь с океаном. Иначе говоря, степень проявления в Нем этих качеств непостижима.

 Как неотъемлемые составные частицы Верховного Господа, индивидуальные живые существа тоже, в незначительной степени, могут проявлять все эти качества, когда становятся Его чистыми преданными. Иначе говоря, преданные до какой-то степени могут обладать перечисленными трансцендентными качествами, но полностью эти качества присутствуют только в Верховной Личности Бога.

 Помимо этого, есть и другие трансцендентные качества, описанные в «Падма-пуране» Господом Шивой для своей жены Парвати и в Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» - в беседе между богиней Земли и царем религии Йамараджей. Там говорится: «Тех, кто хочет стать великим, должны украшать следующие качества: правдивость, чистота, милосердие, настойчивость, отреченность, спокойствие, простота, самообладание, уравновешенность, аскетичность, беспристрастие, выдержка, безмятежность, ученость, знание, непривязанность, богатство, смелость, умение влиять на людей, сила, хорошая память, независимость, тактичность, сияние, терпеливость, добродушие, изобретательность, учтивость, хорошие манеры, решимость, эрудиция, ответственное отношение к своему долгу, обладание всем, что приносит наслаждение, серьезность, стойкость, преданность, слава, почтительность и отсутствие ложного самомнения». Желающие стать великими душами, обязаны обладать всеми этими качествами, поэтому можно не сомневаться, что они есть и у высшей души - Господа Кришны.

 Помимо упомянутых пятидесяти, Господь Кришна обладает еще пятью трансцендентными качествами, которые иногда частично присущи таким личностям, как Господь Брахма или Господь Шива: 51) Он неизменен; 52) всеведущ; 53) вечно обновляется; 54) сач-чид-ананда (обладает вечным исполненным блаженства телом); 55) обладает всеми мистическими совершенствами.

 Кроме того у Кришны есть еще пять качеств, проявленных в теле Нарайаны: 56) Он обладает непостижимыми энергиями; 57) бесчисленные вселенные исходят из Его тела; 58) Он является изначальным источником всех воплощений; 59) убивая Своих врагов, Он дает им освобождение; 60) Он привлекает к Себе освобожденные души. Все эти трансцендентные качества чудесным образом проявляются в личности Господа Кришны.

 Помимо названных шестидесяти трансцендентных качеств Господу Кришне присущи еще четыре, которых нет даже у Его экспансий Нарайаны, не говоря уже о полубогах и живых существах: 61) Он являет разнообразные чудесные игры (особенно в детстве); 62) всегда окружен преданными, питающими необыкновенную любовь к Богу; 63) Своей игрой на флейте способен привлекать все живые существа во всех вселенных; 64) обладает необыкновенной красотой, с которой не может сравниться ничто во всем творении.

 С учетом этих четырех исключительных качеств Кришны общее число Его качеств становится равным шестидесяти четырем."

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Также интересен пример с окончанием "Шримад-Бхагаватам", в котором Шри Шримад Сута Госвами говорит:
> 
> 
> *"Шримад-Бхагаватам", 12.12.2*
> 
> etat — these; vaḥ — to you; kathitam — narrated; viprāḥ — O sages;* viṣṇoḥ — of Lord Viṣṇu*; caritam — the pastimes; adbhutam — wonderful; bhavadbhiḥ — by your good selves; yat — which; aham — I; pṛṣṭaḥ — was asked about; narāṇām — among men; puruṣa — for an actual human being; ucitam — suitable.
> 
> 
> "О, мудрецы, я поведал Вам об удивительных Лилах Верховного Господа Шри Вишну". 
> ...


Ну и что? Все воплощения во вселенной исходят из  Кширодакашайи Вишну, тем не менее, именно Шри Кришна - изначальная Личность Бога, что прямо утверждается в 1.3.28.
Мне вот интересно, как это можно игнорировать?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

А есть такая штука - идеализация :pandit: . Мол, "ну как же может быть непонятно, что мой любимый - _самый-самый_!"  Для любящего сердца его возлюбленная форма Господа - самая высшая, и без разницы что там говорят писания. 

Вот даже тот же же Кришна: есть _разные_ Кришны, и одна джива может считать наивысшим изнальным Кришной - Кришну-Гопалу, вторая - Дваракадхишу, третья - Яшоданандану, четвертая - Гопиджанаваллабху...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А есть такая штука - идеализация. Мол, "ну как же может быть непонятно, что мой любимый - _самый-самый_!"  Для любящего сердца его возлюбленная форма Господа - самая высшая, и без разницы что там говорят писания. 
> 
> Вот даже тот же же Кришна: есть _разные_ Кришны, и одна джива может считать наивысшим изнальным Кришной - Кришну-Гопалу, вторая - Дваракадхишу, третья - Яшоданандану, четвертая - Гопиджанаваллабху...


Так-то так, но ведь на Вайкунтхе Бхагаватам не читают, а здесь-то как без него? Или в Рамануджа-сампрадайе другой Бхагаватам?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Точно! - для них главная пурана - это Вишну-пурана, а не Бхагавата-. 
Да плюс еще ж есть поэзии альваров, которые - по мнению части сампрадаи - куда важнее всех Вед да Пуран.
Что тут скажешь. Любовь... 

Впрочем, ради справедливости стоит заметить, что Кришну там считают не просто аватаром, а т.н. пурна-аватаром. Если в прочих воплощениях Нараяна проявлял лишь какие-то отдельные Свои качества, то как Кришна он проявил _все_ Свои качества полностью (пурна).

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Прошу прощения, но Вы излагаете точку зрения именно в рамках Шри Гаудийа-Сампрадайи, но данную точку зрения разделяют не все Сампрадайи. 
> 
> 
> Например, представители Шри Рамануджа-Сампрадайи, которые довольно-таки многочисленны, считают Сваям Бхагаваном именно Верховного Господа Шри Нараяну (Вишну), поэтому, на мой взгляд, в качестве ответа на вопрос об Изначальной Аватаре лучше отвечать максимально честно и излагать две точки зрения, тем более, что в защиту точки зрения об Изначальности Верховного Господа Шри Вишну существует очень и очень много доказательств.


Вы опять проигнорировали мою просьбу прочитать 9 главу Мадхйа Лилы. Там как раз и идет речь о том как ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ ВОПЛОЩЕНИЕ ВЕРХОВНОГО ГОСПОДА пришел в штаб квартиру Рамануджа или Шри Сампрадайи к их главным служителям, они признали его Верховным Господом и отказались от поклонения своему возлюбленному Вишну и ушли во Вриндаван проповедовать оттуда последнее учение, которое принес Сам Верховный Господь. Учение заключалось в объединении всех 4 сампрадай. Потому что учение Рамануджи или Шри Сампрадайи не было полным и не могло быть полным, так как миссия Рамануджи была очень сложная после Шанкарачарьи (самого Господа Шивы), нужно было привить людям идею о том, что личность выше, чем Брахман, что есть Парабрахман, и все учение Шри Сампрадайи - это Вишишта-адвайта (дословно учение о тождестве в различиях) — разновидность веданты, которая, в отличие от адвайта-веданты, считает реально существующими материальный мир, человеческую индивидуальность и Брахмана в смысле проявленного, личностного Бога, потом пришел Шри Мадхвачарья и назвал все это чушью, разбил его в пух и прах и создал свой комментарий к Веданте и назвал свое учение Двайта, то есть двойственность, коренное отличие дживы и Ишвары. И установил Божество Кришны, как свайам-бхагавана, оно и по сей день находится в Удупи. И именно эту сампрадайу выбрал Сам ККришна (в образе Господа Чайтаньи) как свою инициирующую. Однако Шри Чайтанья, является свайам-бхагаваном и Он Сам является основателем новой сампрадайи, которая наконец-то объяснила всему миру что является юга-дхармой этого века Кали, который продлится еще 427тыс лет и все эти 427тыс будет только одна юга-дхарма и никакой другой. И ни одно живое существо на планете Земля не достигнет полного совершенства не приняв этот метод, нама-санкиртану Харе Кришна маха-мантры (а ни чего-то еще).

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Пожалуйста, не обижайтесь, но то настроение, которое принёс Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, подходит отнюдь не всем, что не удивительно, так как творение состоит из различных джив, которым свойственны различные настроения поклонения.


Вот это принимается. Так же как и принимается поклонение Шиве, Дурге и прочим. Конечно же поклонение Вишну - это поклонение Верховному Господу, в отличии от поклонения полубогам, и результат - это достижение Вайкунтхи. Но есть еще области выше Вайкунтхи и отношения более другие, чем просто дасья и метод совершенно другой, чем невкусная вайдхи. 
Вот цитата из Джайва Дхармы Бхактивинода тхакура:

«Практикуя рагануга-бхакти, человек быстро достигает того, о чем последователи садхана-бхакти могут только мечтать. Вайдхи-бхакти хрупка и непостоянна, а
рагануга-бхакти независима и могущественна. Служа стопам жителей Враджи, человек обретает рагу. Рага побуждает его слушать повествования о Господе, воспевать Его святые имена, служить Его лотосным стопам, преклоняться перед Ним и отдавать Ему себя."

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Почему тогда Лакшми хотела войти в танец раса? И почему она не смогла этого сделать?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Я, признаюсь честно, никогда не понимал подхода, который излагаете Вы. 
> 
> Судя по тому, что Вы пишете, Гаудийа-Сампрадайа является чуть ли не единственной авторитетной Сампрадайей в Кали-Югу и что все прямо здесь и сейчас должны принять именно философию Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 
> 
> Увы такого никогда не будет. 
> 
> Верховный Господь Шри Кришна специально утвердил 4 авторитетные Сампрадайи, которые будут действовать в Кали-Югу для того, чтобы у джив был выбор. 
> 
> Все 4 Сампрадайи будут действовать в Кали-Югу отдельно, их объединения под эгидой Гаудийа-Вайшнавизма никогда не будет. 
> ...


xаpep нaмa xаpеp нама
хаpep нaмauвa кeвaлaм
калaу наcтй эва нacтй эва
наcтй эва гатир аньятха
..B этoт век paздopoв и лцемepия дoстичь oсвoбoxдения
можнo лишь вoспевaя святыe имена Гoспoдa. 
Heт инoгo пyти.Heт инoгo пyти. Heт инoгo пyти, (Бpиxaн-нapaдия Пypaнa)

Если вам не подходит настроение Господа Чайтаньи, забудьте о Кришне. Господь Чайтанья эталон преданного Кришны.

...не важно к чему ты пренадлежишь, если не будет в твоем пути Харинамы санкиртаны, то он не приведет тебя к Кришне.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Вайшнавизм многогранен и давать им возможность выбора, чтобы они сами могли решить какая Сампрадайа им ближе


А может, это просто ум не любит однообразия, всё ему подавай сменяющиеся образы). Мол, "один Бог, один путь, одна мантра для всех - это же так скучно!". Это _у них_ там в древней Бхарате пусть будет сто сампрадай, _нам_ же пока и одной хватит. 
Скажу даже больше: у нас в СНГ _адекватных_ людей-преданных других форм Вишну (т.е. вайшнавов, но не кришнаитов) можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки. Руки инвалида, которому оторвало половину пальцев. 




> и метод совершенно другой, чем невкусная вайдхи.


Ну, на _вкус_ и цвет товарища нет. 
И почему это метод "совершенно другой"? Рага-бхакти практикуется еще тремя сампрадаями - пуштимарговцами (упор на ватсалью), нимбарковцами (Радха-Кришна в свакия-бхаве) и рамананди (отдельная ветвь от Шри-сампрадаи, бхакты Рамы). 

Да и искренние преданные Нараяны - думаете, их любовь можно назвать ваидхи-бхакти? Разве они служат из-за указаний шастр, из-под палки, из-за страха смерти и т.п.? Дак отнюдь :pandit: . Искренний бхакта Нараяны служит Ему естественно и непринужденно, служит из-за _красоты_ Нараяны, из-за _притягательности_ Нараяны, из-за _вкуса_ к Нараяне. Это уже не ваидхи, это по сути та же рага. Я Вас уверяю - таких на полном серьезе называют расиками.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Не в качестве аргумента в споре, а качестве штриха к беседе. Стихотворение, которое родилось после прочтения:
*
эте чамша-калах пумсах
кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
 индрари-вйакулам локам
мридайанти йуге йуге*

* «Все перечисленные воплощения представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Господа, однако Господь Шри Кришна - изначальная Личность Бога. Они нисходят на разные планеты, когда там по вине атеистов возникают беспорядки. Господь нисходит, чтобы защитить верующих.»*

_(«Шримад Бхагаватам» 1.3.28)_

Немного фанатично получилось, но все же...

КРИШНА – ИСТОЧНИК ВСЕХ ВОПЛОЩЕНИЙ

Ты расскажи своим друзьям,
Чтоб те из дремы вышли!
«Кришнас ту бхагаван свайам».
Нет Бога, кроме Кришны!

Зачем кричать и тут и там:
«Он – воплощенье Вишну!»
«Кришнас ту бхагаван свайам».
Нет Бога, кроме Кришны!

Нет веры. В сердце много ям.
Молись. Ведь Он - Всевышний
«Кришнас ту бхагаван свайам».
Нет Бога, кроме Кришны!

Все аватары – из Него, - 
Так Прабхупада пишет.
Проснитесь люди, «джив джаго»!
Нет Бога, кроме Кришны!

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Ну, на вкус и цвет товарища нет.


"Вволю насладившись трансцендентными играми, Господь Кришна покидает этот мир и предается таким размышлениям: "Я давно не одаривал обитателей этого мира чистым любовным служением Мне. Но без такой любви существование материального мира теряет смыслa. Во всем мире люди поклоняются Мне согласно указаниям писаний. Но просто следуя таким регулирующим принципам невозможно достичь любовных чувств преданных Враджабхуми"
--Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади, 3.13-15

А вот оригинальный текст 
сакала джагате море каре видхи-бхакти
видхи-бхактйе враджа-бхава паите нахи шакти

Видите, здесь Кришна говорит, что весь мир поклоняется ему совершая видхи-бхакти (вайдхи), и что совершая вайдхи не достичь враджа-бхавы.
Это из главы причины прихода Господа Чайтаньи, то есть Сам Кришна решил дать совершенно другой метод.




> И почему это метод "совершенно другой"?


Потому что совершенно другой.




> Да и искренние преданные Нараяны - думаете, их любовь можно назвать ваидхи-бхакти? Разве они служат из-за указаний шастр, из-под палки, из-за страха смерти и т.п.? Дак отнюдь. Искренний бхакта Нараяны служит Ему естественно и непринужденно, служит из-за _красоты_ Нараяны, из-за _притягательности_ Нараяны, из-за _вкуса_ к Нараяне. Это уже не ваидхи, это по сути та же рага. Я Вас уверяю - таких на полном серьезе называют расиками.


"Есть много всеблагих воплощений Личности Бога, но кроме Господа Шри Кришны, кто одарит преданные души любовью к Богу?"
--Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади, 3.27

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

Вот еще несколько подтверждений священных писаний для топикстартера:

Падма Пурана, Прабхаса-кханда:

намнам мукхйатамам нама 
кршнакхйам ме парантапа

"О победитель врагов, мое имя Кришна является главным среди ВСЕХ имен."

Брахманда Пурана:

сахасра-намнам пунйанам
трир-аврттйа ту йат пхалам
екаврттйа ту кршнасйа
намаикам тат прайаччхати

"Благоприятный результат обретаемый повторением тысячи имен Господа три раза может быть получен повторением имени Кришны один раз"

Гаутамийа-тантра:

атхава каршайет сарвам
джагат стхавара-джангамам
кала-рупена бхагаван 
тенайам кршна учйате

"Господа называют Кришна, потому что он побеждает (каршайет) всех движущихся и неподвижных существ во Вселенной своей формой времени"

Шримад Бхагаватам 10.14.14:

нарайанаш твам на хи сарва-дехинам
атмасй адхишакхила-лока-сакши
нарайано нгам нара-бху-джалайанат
тач чапи сатйам на таваива майа

"Не ты ли изначальный Нарайана, О верховный контролирующий, потому что Ты Душа каждого воплощенного существа и вечный свидетель всех созданных миров? Несомненно, Господь Нарайана является Твоей экспансией, и Его называют Нарайана, потому что Он творящий источник первозданных вод Вселенной. Он реален, а не продукт Твоей иллюзорной майи."

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Я, признаюсь честно, никогда не понимал подхода, который излагаете Вы. 
> 
> Судя по тому, что Вы пишете, Гаудийа-Сампрадайа является чуть ли не единственной авторитетной Сампрадайей в Кали-Югу и что все прямо здесь и сейчас должны принять именно философию Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 
> 
> Увы такого никогда не будет.


А что, в какой-то вайшнавской сампрадайи, есть другая практика, отличная от той которую дал Господь Чайтанья?
Тут упоминали, что Шри Сампрадайа основывается на Вишну Пуране, вот шлока оттуда:

Вишну Пурана (6.2.17)

дхйайан крте йаджан йаджнаис
третайам двапаре `рчайан
йад апноти тад апноти
калау санкиртйа кешавам

"То, что достигалось медитацией в Сатйа-югу, проведением жертвоприношения в Трета-югу, и поклонением лотосным стопам Господа Крушины в Двапара-югу, обретается в век Кали простым прославлением имени Господа Кешавы"

----------


## Враджапати дас

> Вишну Пурана (6.2.17)
> 
> дхйайан крте йаджан йаджнаис
> третайам двапаре `рчайан
> йад апноти тад апноти
> калау санкиртйа кешавам
> 
> "То, что достигалось медитацией в Сатйа-югу, проведением жертвоприношения в Трета-югу, и поклонением лотосным стопам Господа Крушины в Двапара-югу, обретается в век Кали простым прославлением имени Господа Кешавы"


я вот скачал Вишну-пурану, не могу там под номером 6.2.17 таких слов найти,, может в другом месте? не подскажете? может, у меня перевод неправильный, поделитесь, пожалуйста, вашим источником.

----------


## Антон Медведев

> я вот скачал Вишну-пурану, не могу там под номером 6.2.17 таких слов найти,, может в другом месте? не подскажете? может, у меня перевод неправильный, поделитесь, пожалуйста, вашим источником.


Вам просто, скорее всего, корявый русский перевод попался. 

В переводе "Шри Вишну-Пураны" на Хинди от издательства "Гита-Пресс" данный стих присутствует именно под номером 6.2.17. 



*"Шри Вишну-Пурана", 6.2.17:* "Те плоды, которые в Сатья-Югу обретаются с помощью дхьяны (медитации), в Трета-Югу - с помощью ягьи (жертвоприношений), в Двапара-Югу - с помощью Дева-Арчаны (храмового поклонения Господу), в эту Кали-Югу обретаются с помощью Нама-Киртаны, посвященной Господу Шри Кришна-Чандре". 

Кстати, в переводе "Шри Вишну-Пураны" на Хинди Шри Кришну называют Шри Кришна-Чандрой. 

Но если быть совсем уж точным и придерживаться оригинального текста на Санскрите, то в оригинальной версии на Санскрите используется Имя не Кришна, а Кешава. 

Потому что в оригинале на Санскрите используется словосочетание "санкиртья Кешавам", что можно перевести как "прославление Господа Кешавы". 

Я всё-таки не рекомендую использовать русский перевод "Шри Вишну-Пураны", потому что я нормального русского перевода пока не встречал. 

На данный момент авторитетны 2 перевода: 

1) На Хинди от "Гиты-Пресс"

2) На английском в переводе Horace Hayman Wilson. Очень хороший перевод, кстати, все 6 книг сейчас очень легко найти, например, здесь - http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/vp/

Вот, кстати, как стих 6.2.17 звучит в переводе H.H.Wilsona - "That reward which a man obtains in the Krita by abstract meditation, in the Treta by sacrifice, in the Dwápara by adoration, he receives in the Kali by merely reciting the name of Keśava".

----------


## Дмитрий_И

объясните пожалуйста, а в чем разница того, какой в данном случае перевод. Что меняется в итоге?

----------


## Aniruddha das

kṛte yad dhyāyato viṣṇuḿ
tretāyāḿ yajato makhaiḥ
dvāpare paricaryāyāḿ
kalau tad dhari-kīrtanāt

SYNONYMS

kṛte — in the Satya-yuga; yat — which; dhyāyataḥ — from meditation; viṣṇum — on Lord Viṣṇu; tretāyām — in the Tretā-yuga; yajataḥ — from worshiping; makhaiḥ — by performing sacrifices; dvāpare — in the age of Dvāpara; paricaryāyām — by worshiping the lotus feet of Kṛṣṇa; kalau — in the age of Kali; tat — that same result (can be achieved); hari-kīrtanāt — simply by chanting the Hare Kṛṣṇa mahā-mantra.
TRANSLATION

Whatever result was obtained in Satya-yuga by meditating on Viṣṇu, in Tretā-yuga by performing sacrifices, and in Dvāpara-yuga by serving the Lord's lotus feet can be obtained in Kali-yuga simply by chanting the Hare Kṛṣṇa mahā-mantra.

Шримад Бхагватам 12.3.52

Те результаты, которых достигали в Сатья-югу, медитируя на Вишну, в Трета-югу совершая жертвоприношения, и в Двпара-югу служа лотосным стопам Господа, в Кали-югу можно достичь просто повторяя Харе Кришна маха-мантру.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Харе Кришна! Уважаемые преданные, что можно ответить на данную статью, которая пытается опровергнуть то, что Кришна - изначальная Личность.
http://maha-vishnu.com/faq/3531

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

> Харе Кришна! Уважаемые преданные, что можно ответить на данную статью, которая пытается опровергнуть то, что Кришна - изначальная Личность.
> http://maha-vishnu.com/faq/3531



Харе Кришна! Андрей, мне кажется, что в данной ситуации ничего не нужно отвечать, это ведь сайт преданных Вишну, да? Философски Кришна первичен, а на уровне расы какой-то преданный уверен, что первичен Вишну или Нараяна.  Кришна укрепляет веру в того, кому человек поклоняется. Мама Яшода считает Богом Нараяну, а не Кришну)

Вот в этом ролике блестящий ответ-

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Человек говорит о Господе, подразумевая тот Его образ, о котором знает. Ошибки в этом нет, ибо для Кришны нет ничего невозможного.

 Поэтому в Пуранах Кришну иногда называют Нараяной, Кширодакашайи Вишну, Гарбходакашайи Вишну или Вайкунтханатхой, Господом Вайкунтхи. Поскольку Кришна абсолютен, в Нем пребывает и Мула-Санкаршана. Если все воплощения появляются из Мула-Санкаршаны, следует понимать, что по Своей божественной воле Он может явить разные воплощения даже в присутствии Кришны. Вот почему великие мудрецы восхваляют Господа под разными именами. Стало быть, если изначальную личность, источник всех других аватар, иногда называют именем Его воплощения, в этом нет никакой ошибки.

Когда Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, приходит в этот мир, Он вмещает в Себе все Свои полные экспансии. В момент Его воплощения все Они соединяются в Нем.

 Одни утверждали что Кришна — это Сам Господь Нара-Нараяна, а другие называли Его воплощением Господа Ваманы.
 Преданные знают, что воплощение и источник всех воплощений неотличны друг от друга. Прежде разные люди судили о Господе Кришне согласно своим представлениям.

 Ади  5.133

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

сиддха?нтатас тв абхеде ’пи
ш?р?ш?а-кр?шн?а-свар?пайох?
расеноткр?шйате кр?шн?а
р?пам эша? раса-стхитих?
Пословный перевод
сиддха?нтатах? — в конечном счете; ту — однако; абхеде — в отсутствии различий; апи — хотя; ш?р?-?ш?а — супруга Лакшми, Нараяны; кр?шн?а — Господа Кришны; свар?пайох? — образов; расена — трансцендентной расой; уткр?шйате — превосходит; кр?шн?а-р?пам — образ Господа Кришны; эша? — это; раса-стхитих? — средоточие наслаждения.

Перевод
„Духовная наука гласит, что между Нараяной и Кришной нет разницы. И все же раса супружеской любви придает Кришне особую привлекательность. Поэтому Он превосходит Нараяну. Такой вывод можно сделать, изучив науку о духовных отношениях“. (ЧЧ, Мадхйа, 9. 146)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Большое спасибо за ответы.
 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Человек говорит о Господе, подразумевая тот Его образ, о котором знает. Ошибки в этом нет, ибо для Кришны нет ничего невозможного.


а если человек говорит о Господе, подразумевая все Его изначальные образы как одну изначальную Личность сваям Бхагаван?




> Поэтому в Пуранах Кришну иногда называют Нараяной, Кширодакашайи Вишну, Гарбходакашайи Вишну или Вайкунтханатхой, Господом Вайкунтхи.


тогда Нараяну или Гарбходакашайи Вишну тоже могут иногда называть Кришной ?




> Поскольку Кришна абсолютен, в Нем пребывает и Мула-Санкаршана.


а Нараяна не Абсолютен и в Нем Мула-Санкаршана не прибывает ?




> Стало быть, если изначальную личность, источник всех других аватар, иногда называют именем Его воплощения, в этом нет никакой ошибки.


а если изначальную Личность называют только лишь одним именем из Его воплощений в этом есть ошибка?




> Преданные знают, что воплощение и источник всех воплощений неотличны друг от друга. Прежде разные люди судили о Господе Кришне согласно своим представлениям.


ТЕКСТ 88:
Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

Ади лила




> Когда Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, приходит в этот мир, Он вмещает в Себе все Свои полные экспансии. В момент Его воплощения все Они соединяются в Нем.


каким образом? Господь Кришна проявляет все функции, атрибуты и качества других Божественых воплощений, полных экспансий?





> Перевод
> „Духовная наука гласит, что между Нараяной и Кришной нет разницы. И все же раса супружеской любви придает Кришне особую привлекательность. Поэтому Он превосходит Нараяну. Такой вывод можно сделать, изучив науку о духовных отношениях“. (ЧЧ, Мадхйа, 9. 146)


а в чем особенность трансцедентальной супружеской расы от сакхья — дружеские отношения ватсалья — родительские отношения?




> Поэтому Он превосходит Нараяну.


это как ?

одну и туже Высшую изначальную Личность Господа нужно сильнее любить в образе Кришны чем в образе Нараяны ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> а в чем особенность трансцедентальной супружеской расы от сакхья — дружеские отношения ватсалья — родительские отношения?
> одну и туже Высшую изначальную Личность Господа нужно сильнее любить в образе Кришны чем в образе Нараяны ?


Кришна и Нараяна - одна личность, но сладкий вкус считается наивысшим, и потому форма, в которой Он наслаждается мадхйрья-расой, считается наивысшей. Но раса - это субъективный опыт каждого. А с точки зрения Таттвы (объективны философский взгляд) Кришна и Нараяна равны, т.к. это одна личность, но в разных аспектах.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Кришна и Нараяна - одна личность, но сладкий вкус считается наивысшим, и потому форма, в которой Он наслаждается мадхйрья-расой, считается наивысшей.


кем считается наивысшим ? это сам Кришна так считает или это субъективное мнение преданных в этой данной расе?




> Но раса - это субъективный опыт каждого.


тогда кто определяет приоритет и качества рас с Господом ?

сакхья — дружеские отношения
ватсалья — родительские отношения
мадхурья — супружеские отношения

для Господа Кришны эти расы равнозначны или мадхурья для Него выше чем сакхья и ватсалья?


Господь Кришна говорит:

Я ни к кому не питаю ни вражды, ни пристрастия. Я одинаково отношусь ко всем. Но тот, кто с любовью и преданностью служит Мне, - тот Мой друг. Он всегда в Моем сердце, и Я ему тоже друг.

"Я одинаково отношусь ко всем".

"кто с любовью и преданностью служит Мне, - тот Мой друг"


может все эти расы для Господа равнозначны и совершеная раса для преданного, это изначальная раса, когда в преданном проявлены все эти расы по отношению ко всем изначальным образам Высшей Личности Господа ?

если преданный имеет одну расу с одним только образом Господа и думает, что только его эти отношения с Господом высшие, а с другими образами Господа неимеет рас (отношений) и считает их хуже своей расы, это будет правельно? или думает, что одних этих отношений ему достаточно, а другие ему ненужны это будет правельно?

вы либо любите Высшую Личность во всех Её образах и устанавливаете соответствующие отношения с Её всеми образами либо вы хотите любить Высшую Личность только в одном Её образе и иметь только одни определеные отношения с этим образом Господа считая, что эти отношения совершены и достаточны?  

можно ли утверждать преданному, что какое то определенное отношение к Господу в одном образе лучше других отношений в других Его образах?

и можно ли считать преданного совершеным, когда он устанавливает соответствующие отношение с Личностью Господа только в одном Его определенном образе, а с другими Личностными образами Господа преданный неимеет соответствующих образу отношений? будут ли такое отношение (раса) считаться совершеным?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> кем считается наивысшим ? это сам Кришна так считает или это субъективное мнение преданных в этой данной расе?
> 
> тогда кто определяет приоритет и качества рас с Господом ?
> 
> сакхья — дружеские отношения
> ватсалья — родительские отношения
> мадхурья — супружеские отношения
> 
> для Господа Кришны эти расы равнозначны или мадхурья для Него выше чем сакхья и ватсалья?


Есть такая дивная книга "Чайтанйа-Чаритамрита" или для ленивых есть ее краткое изложение "Учение Шри Чайтанйи". И там есть замечательная глава "Разговоры Господа Чайтанйи и Рамананда Рая". Почитайте на досуге. Там в самом конце Господь Чайтанйа говорит, что высшей формой поклонения Кришне является поклонение гопи, которые, как известно, находятся в мадхурья-расе с Кришной. Так что, это мнение Господа Чайтанйи. 
А то, что в первых двух строках стиха БГ 9.29 Кришна говорит, что Он равно относится ко всем, так это отношение беспристрастной Параматмы. А во вторых двух строках Он же говорит уже как Бхагаван, который реагирует на чувства своих преданных. Такой комментарий дают к этому стиху ачарьи нашей сампрадайи. Поэтому Кришна одновременно беспристрастен (как Параматма) и пристарстен (как Бхагаван). В Абсолюте есть Абсолютно ВСЕ.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Почти полтора года назад Андрею Зарубину во всех подробностях объяснили о первичности Кришны, о расах в этой теме - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...t=19449&page=7

А также выяснилось, что он поклонник Порфирия Иванова и имперсоналист. И за проповедь идей маявады он на год был отключен. 

Судя по всему за это время он не изменил своих взглядов. 
И сейчас его тексты очень похожи на полуторогодовалые. В вопросах наблюдается вызов.  А также цитирование вырванных из контекста слов и собственное толкование. 

Андрей, вы по-прежнему не считаете, что Кришна - это изначальная Верховная Божественная Личность, Сваям Бхагаван, источник всего, из которого все исходит, в том числе Параматма и Брахман?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Есть такая дивная книга "Чайтанйа-Чаритамрита" или для ленивых есть ее краткое изложение "Учение Шри Чайтанйи". И там есть замечательная глава "Разговоры Господа Чайтанйи и Рамананда Рая". Почитайте на досуге. Там в самом конце Господь Чайтанйа говорит, что высшей формой поклонения Кришне является поклонение гопи, которые, как известно, находятся в мадхурья-расе с Кришной. Так что, это мнение Господа Чайтанйи.


все верно вы говорите, но вопрос был в другом, для каждого образа Бхагавана есть определеная раса, и чтобы участвовать в лиле Бхагавана в образе Кришны и Радхи необходимо установить с этим образом мадхурья-расу, без этих конкретных отношений вы просто небудете участвовать в лиле Кришны и Радхи.

вопрос стоял же в том, что бытие Бхагавана неограничено одним образом Кришны и Его лилой с Радхой, у Бхагавана множество Личностных образов и лил с которыми преданый должден устанавливать различные отношения и неограничевать Бхагавана одним лишь образом и одной расой с Ним в Его одной лиле с Радхой.

иметь отношения с Личностью в одном Её образе, и играть с Ней только в этом образе имея только одни отношения к этому образу, это значит ограничивать эту Личность лишь этим одним Её образом. Но Личность Бхагавана неограничена одним лишь Личностным образом Кришной и Его лилой в этом образе. 


ТЕКСТ 202:
«В действительности лишь гопи имеют право участвовать в этих трансцендентных играх, и только благодаря им эти лилы развиваются».

ТЕКСТ 203:
«Кроме гопи, никто не может поддерживать игры Радхи и Кришны — они разворачиваются лишь совместными усилиями гопи. Поэтому только гопи наслаждаются сладостью этих лил».

в действительности для Него нет разницы между преданными в различных расах и Он неставит выше кого либо из-за них. Преданный может и должен установить одновременно все расы в соответствии с Его различными образами и лилами, по этому Бхагаван вознаграждает каждого преданного одинаково в той мере в которой Он покланяется Ему. 

ТЕКСТ 110:
«Обычно Господь Кришна одинаково относится ко всем, но Шримати Радхарани из-за противоречивой природы Своей экстатической любви к Кришне иногда бывает недовольна Им».





> А то, что в первых двух строках стиха БГ 9.29 Кришна говорит, что Он равно относится ко всем, так это отношение беспристрастной Параматмы.


вы хотите сказать, что Параматма и Бхагаван это разные Личности? Одна беспристрастна, а другая пристрастна к своим преданным?

Высшая Личность неизмена, Она либо пристрастна либо беспристрастна ко всем, в этом и суть Её неизменной природы. 





> А во вторых двух строках Он же говорит уже как Бхагаван, который реагирует на чувства своих преданных.
> Такой комментарий дают к этому стиху ачарьи нашей сампрадайи. Поэтому Кришна одновременно беспристрастен (как Параматма) и пристарстен (как Бхагаван). В Абсолюте есть Абсолютно ВСЕ.


это в каких двух строках Бхагаван стал пристрастен к своим преданным и отличен от беспристрастной Параматмы?

Бхагаван реагирует на чувства своих преданных одинаково в той мере в которой он это заслуживает.) где тут пристрастие Бхагавана отличное от Параматмы?

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть? > ?Глава 4? > ?
Текст 11

Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи.

где же тут пристрастие, если Бхагаван относится и вознаграждает преданного лишь в той степени как он Ему предается? 


Пристрастие - несправедливое предпочтение, отсутствие справедливого, объективного отношения к кому-чему-нибудь.

разве Бхагаван несправедлив и пристрастен когда вознаграждает преданного "лишь в той степени" как он Ему предается, не более не менее? 

где вы тут увидили у Бхагавана пристрастие?  


ТЕКСТ 110:
«Обычно Господь Кришна одинаково относится ко всем, но Шримати Радхарани из-за противоречивой природы Своей экстатической любви к Кришне иногда бывает недовольна Им».




> Почти полтора года назад Андрею Зарубину во всех подробностях объяснили о первичности Кришны, о расах в этой теме - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...t=19449&page=7


забанить это у вас уже называется объяснить?.)




> А также выяснилось, что он поклонник Порфирия Иванова и имперсоналист. И за проповедь идей маявады он на год был отключен.


это неправда, вы вводите других в заблуждение обо мне.

Порферий Иванов как и Кришна есть воплощения Бхагавана и я покланяюсь Высшей Личности Господа одинаково во всех Его воплощениях, для меня нет разницы между воплощениями Высшей Личности Бхагавана.




> и имперсоналист


как я могу быть имперсоналистом если я вам говорю, что Первоисточник всего Сущего это изначальная Личность Господа, сваям Бхагаван?.

зачем же вы меня обвиняете и приписываете то чего я неговорил и нет в реальности? 




> И за проповедь идей маявады он на год был отключен.


я проповедую Высшую Личность Господа, которая являет (проявляет) Себя нам в различных своих Божественных формах и образах, в том числе и в трансцедентальном образе Господа Кришны. 





> Судя по всему за это время он не изменил своих взглядов.


Судя по всему за это время вы не изменили своих ложных взглядов обо мне.




> И сейчас его тексты очень похожи на полуторогодовалые.


Истиные знания неизмены во времени.




> В вопросах наблюдается вызов. 
> А также цитирование вырванных из контекста слов и собственное толкование.


каждый воспринемает реальность вмеру своего сознания.




> Андрей, вы по-прежнему не считаете, что Кришна - это изначальная Верховная Божественная Личность, Сваям Бхагаван, источник всего, из которого все исходит, в том числе Параматма и Брахман?


Андрей, я по прежнему знаю, что изначальная Верховная Божественная Личность, Сваям Бхагаван, источник всего, из которого все исходит, в том числе Параматма, Брахман и все Его изначальные Аватары (воплощения) в Личностных Божественных образах как Господь Кришна и другие и никогда вам неотрицал, что Кришна - это проявленый трансцедентальный образ изначальной Верховной Божественной Личности, Сваям Бхагаван.  


Андрей, вам надо осознать фундаментальные понятия, что есть Личность и что есть Её проявленые Личностные образы, и тогда вы поймете о чем идет речь и в чем ваша ошибка. 

я вам подскажу, непроявленая изначальная Личность (сваям Бхагаван) это источник проявления себя в различных образах (Аватар), ваша ошибка в том, что вы один проявленый образ (Аватару) ставите на место самого источника (Личностного Аспекта Бхагавана) и других всех Его образов и непонимаете, что за образом Господа Кришны стоит изначальная Личность Бхагавана, и эта изначальная Личность источник проявления себя в образе Кришны и других образов как Нараяна, а не сам проявленый образ Кришны источник самой Личности Бхагавана и других Её изначальных Личностных образов.  

изначальная Личность Бхагаван проявляет себя в образе Господа Кришны для лил с Радхой со своими преданными (освобожденными Дживами в Аспекте индивидуального Брахмана в духовном мире и переодически в этом образе спускается в материальный мир), тогда как в других образах как Нараяна, Вишну, Шива, Брахма и т.д. Бхагаван проявляет себя для осуществления других трансцедентальных лил как поддержание, творение, освобождение, разрушение и т.д. своего проявленного в Едином множестве Личностного бытия в форме Параматмы.   



ТЕКСТ 88:
Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

ТЕКСТ 112:
Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

Ади лила.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи.
> 
> где же тут пристрастие, если Бхагаван относится и вознаграждает преданного лишь в той степени как он Ему предается? 
> 
> Пристрастие - несправедливое предпочтение, отсутствие справедливого, объективного отношения к кому-чему-нибудь.
> 
> разве Бхагаван несправедлив и пристрастен когда вознаграждает преданного "лишь в той степени" как он Ему предается, не более не менее? 
> 
> где вы тут увидили у Бхагавана пристрастие?


В ШБ 9.4.68 Вишну говорит: "Чистый преданный всегда в Моем сердце, а Я всегда в сердце чистого преданного. Мои преданные не хотят знать ни о чем другом, кроме Меня, а Я не знаю никого, кроме них".

Последняя строка стиха говорит о пристрастии Бхагавана к своим чистым преданным. Но это не то пристрастие, которое вы выше определили как несправедливое предпочтение. В форме Параматмы Господь справедлив и беспристрастен. Он просто воздает всем заработанную карму. Но в форме Бхагавана Господь отвечает на чувства своих преданных и игнорирует демонов. Он даже говорит в БГ, что приходит сюда, чтобы защитить праведников и уничтожить демонов. Это ли не есть пристрастие Бхагавана?




> Порферий Иванов как и Кришна есть воплощения Бхагавана и я покланяюсь Высшей Личности Господа одинаково во всех Его воплощениях, для меня нет разницы между воплощениями Высшей Личности Бхагавана


Ого! Вот это и есть имперсонализм! Падма-пурана говорит, что если мы уравниваем полубогов с Верховным Господом, то это уже есть атезм (пашанда). А вы тут не то что полубогов, а простую обусловленную душу - Порфирия Иванова уравниваете с Кришной!!!





> как я могу быть имперсоналистом если я вам говорю, что Первоисточник всего Сущего это изначальная Личность Господа, сваям Бхагаван?.


И при этом уравниваете Сваям Бхагавана с Порфирием Ивановым. Поэтому имперсонализм налицо.

----------

